# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Открытая срочная помощь!!!

## Mazaykina

Благодаря новой функции - прямой связи с админом, я поняла, какие проблемы возникают у многих пользователей, зашедших на форум. ОНИ ТЕРЯЮТСЯ в огромном мире тем, разделов, форумов! У старичков, которые стояли у истоков развития форума и знают где какое описание, обсуждение, поясмнение, не может возникнуть таких вопросов, типа: как поставить аватар, где новогодняя тема для аниматоров, ищу песню ко дню рождения и т.д. Они же видели, как эти темы создавались, развивались. Вы, аксакалы, сами их наполняли своими мыслями, идеями, материалами. Ведь действительно, чтобы найти конкретную тему, надо ЗНАТЬ, где она расположена, в каком разделе. И наша задача помочь новичкам! 
Поэтому, я открываю эту тему и прошу тех из вас, кто уже ориентируется на форуме ведущих, помогайте! Ведь когда-то и вы были новичками и вам подсказывали и помогали старички. Теперь пришел ваш черед. Не надо расписывать и отвечать на вопрос, просто кидайте ссылку на тему, где уже есть ответ на него. 
Если мы не будем помогать друг другу, форум скоро станет сайтом, куда будут приходить, читать, копировать и УХОДИТЬ... Я ЭТОГО ОЧЕНЬ БОЮСЬ!!!

----------

jelenok (01.04.2016), Гваделупа (04.10.2018), ИрихаК (06.08.2016), Курица (18.12.2015), Марина - Тамада (28.09.2017), Ольга Бирюсинка (20.12.2015)

----------


## Кирилл П

Всем,привет! Подскажите пожалуйста где можно найти информацию по дню энергетика?

----------


## Ольгия

> где можно найти информацию по дню энергетика?


Здесь  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=110256

----------


## Кирилл П

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Дедова

У одной ведущей я видела фото, где молодожены идут по "ковровой дорожке" из фотообоев на которых красивые сердца и розы.  Подскажите пожалуйста, где это может быть? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Оля музручка

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть сценарий ко дню рождения девушки 18 лет. Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## AnnaKazanok

Доброго времени суток дорогие форумчане) помогите найти тему школьного выпускного, а то что то я " потерялась" спасибо всем)

----------


## Джина

> помогите найти тему школьного выпускного


 Выпускные здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=374

----------


## Ольгия

> Не надо расписывать и отвечать на вопрос, просто кидайте ссылку на тему, где уже есть ответ на него.


Да ссылку-то дать не трудно. А не получится, что эта тема закрыта для него до 30 сообщений?

----------


## Славина

> У одной ведущей я видела фото, где молодожены идут по "ковровой дорожке" из фотообоев на которых красивые сердца и розы. Подскажите пожалуйста, где это может быть? Заранее спасибо.


По-моему это "Дорога любви" от Ирины Ветерок. И это дорога не на обоях - это баннер.

----------


## AnnaKazanok

спасибо) жаль что нет доступа у меня к теме(

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно посмотреть сценарий ко дню рождения девушки 18 лет. Большое спасибо!!!


Дни рождения тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=373

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## Нюра

Доброе утро всем! Очень нужны советы идеи, у меня сегодня невеста с жутким токсикозом, "Горько" просила не кричать совсем, ну не может она целоваться, боится казуса в самый ответственный момент, а компания у них очень активная и громкая я с ними уже встречалась, отсюда вопрос: Как запретить "Горько" на свадьбе? Спасибо, очень надеюсь на подсказки)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Как запретить "Горько" на свадьбе? Спасибо, очень надеюсь на подсказки)


Анечка, в этой теме не даются конкретные советы и подсказки, а только ссылки на темы, где можно написать свой вопрос, рассказать о проблеме и найти ответ. 

Попробуйте обратиться в какую-нибудь из этих тем:
*1.* Что молодые просят не проводить на свадьбе
*2*. SOS или что делать в чрезвычайных ситуациях?????
*3*. Доска объявлений и просьб. ИЩУ! ПРОШУ!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

Удачи!

----------

Нюра (12.12.2015)

----------


## Мама принцесски

Здравствуйте,уважаемые,мегаклевые затейницы-кудесницы праздничного настроения!!! Примите новичка под свое крылышко?  :Blush2:  Столкнулась с таким вопросом: новогодние корпоративы в баре-ресторане. Публика ежедневно разная, компании семейные или коллективы. Подскажите,пожалуйста, с чего начать? как организовать народ? как правильно выстроить ход вечера (работать 5 часов)? Помогите,пожалуйста! Свадьбы,юбилеи работать опыт есть. А такие вечера первый раз.

----------


## Северяночка

> Столкнулась с таким вопросом: новогодние корпоративы в баре-ресторане.


Попробуйте обратиться  сюда

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140988

Напишите своё имя, просьбу и какие у Вас есть идеи на этот счёт. А там уж Вам подскажем и поправим если что....

----------


## Мама принцесски

Зовут меня Юлия:)спасибо,что откликнулись. А к этому разделу у меня пока нет допуска:(

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Столкнулась с таким вопросом: новогодние корпоративы в баре-ресторане. Публика ежедневно разная, компании семейные или коллективы. Подскажите,пожалуйста, с чего начать? как организовать народ? как правильно выстроить ход вечера (работать 5 часов)?


Юлечка, ответы на все эти вопросы можно найти разделе Новый год. Но туда вход для пользователей, у которых есть 5 сообщений. У Вас 2. Значит, срочно набирайте ещё 3 информативных сообщения. Например, напишите в темах:

1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем! 
2. Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!
3. О нас!

Или пообщайтесь в любой из тем в разделе ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки
И Новогодний Сезам быстренько откроется! :Grin:  Всё в ваших руках! :Aga:  Удачи!

----------


## Мама принцесски

Огромное спасибо!!!! бегу скорее:)

----------


## borisovna11

Доброго времени суток! Прошу помощи, я в родительском комитете в школе, учитель просила провести небольшое мероприятие новогоднее для детей 6 класса, а я работаю в детском саду и провожу праздники там для малышек, основная проблема в том, что будет интересно ТАКИМ БОЛЬШИМ детям! Ориентироваться на своего ребенка не могу такое чувство, что он еще дошкольник ведется почти на все  малышковые игры...Прошу подскажите где на сайте можно найти такую информацию или из личного опыта  поделитесь в каком направлении мне двигаться?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> учитель просила провести небольшое мероприятие новогоднее для детей 6 класса, а я работаю в детском саду и провожу праздники там для малышек, основная проблема в том, что будет интересно ТАКИМ БОЛЬШИМ детям! Ориентироваться на своего ребенка не могу такое чувство, что он еще дошкольник ведется почти на все малышковые игры...Прошу подскажите где на сайте можно найти такую информацию


Наталия, посмотрите темы в разделе: Новый год
Удачи!

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Преогромный привет всем! С наступающим Новым годом! Нужна помощь. Помогите найти частушки к Новому году для Деда Мороза. Заранее всех благодарю за помощь.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Помогите найти частушки к Новому году для Деда Мороза.


Олечка, а для какой аудитории нужно - взрослой или детской? Такие подойдут? 
Выставляла *Larek*: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2518258

----------

Рашидик (24.08.2021)

----------


## Диа

Хорошо Вам, супер пупер специалистам....себя пока к таким относить не могу...перед каждым корпоративом - мандраж, ничего не нравится - кажется все провалю....и только после благодарностей в конце душенька успокаивается и настрой такой...сказка....берешь новый заказ с радостью и снова - сомнения, переживания...я одна такая? Как с этим справляться?

----------


## Яна31

Как только ты с этим справишься , смело уходи из этого бизнеса . А вот пока переживаешь и сомневаешься , значит всё в порядке . Ты не одна , мы с тобой !!!!

----------

ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Диа (24.12.2015), Курица (28.12.2015), Роза31 (16.02.2017)

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

> Олечка, а для какой аудитории нужно - взрослой или детской? Такие подойдут?


Спасибо огромное. Сейчас буду выбирать.




> перед каждым корпоративом - мандраж, ничего не нравится - кажется все провалю....и только после благодарностей в конце душенька успокаивается и настрой такой...сказка....берешь новый заказ с радостью и снова - сомнения, переживания...я одна такая? Как с этим справляться?


Мы работаем вдвоем с подругой. Переживаем и готовимся, как в первый раз.И  хотим чтобы понравилось. Это обычное состояние. А после вечера    или юбилея мы радуемся как дети, что смогли порадовать людей. Так что не переживайте- таких как вы и мы много.

----------


## Lara14

Игры и развлечения в автобусе.
Здравствуйте, вот и я прошу не столько помощи, а сколько новых идей, а возможно старых...ткнёте носом, вдруг такая тема есть....
Мне предстоит  развлекать (от мала до велика) людей в автобусе, они едут на экскурсию или отдых(катание на коньках  и прочее).
Загадки, угадай песню по формулировке...н-р: Она родилась и выросла в лесу....;  Передай снежок, на ком остановится...читает стишок....
Продолжи фразу...самому остроумному приз....
Хотя в проведении таких конкурсов есть сложность...микрофон дотягивается до середины автобуса...и ходить пассажирам по автобусу нельзя.

Можно наподобие...старое, "А у меня в штанишках", но  там дети и подростки ....не подходит....
Самое оригинальное представление себя(по желанию)..."Угадай, кто я?"
На листе буквы...собираем слова по цепочке...не повторяясь...Кто скажет последнее слово, тому приз.
Кричалки...вопилки, сопилки....
Соревнования по рядам, кто громче?!

А что возможно ещё?
(инет просмотрела, есть для детей...не подходит, на нашем форуме тоже нашла ин-фу из инета)

Заранее благодарю, всех тех кто откликнется :Tender:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Игры и развлечения в автобусе.
> Здравствуйте, вот и я прошу не столько помощи, а сколько новых идей, а возможно старых...ткнёте носом, вдруг такая тема есть....
> Мне предстоит  развлекать (от мала до велика) людей в автобусе, они едут на экскурсию или отдых


Ларочка, есть специальная тема: * Чем занять себя (и не только) в дороге*
Правда, там совсем немного материала... Если что сами найдёте, кидайте в ту тему! :Yes4: 

Ещё просмотрите темы в разделе *Конкурсы, игры, загадки*. Возможно, что-то подходящее увидите...

Пройдитесь по разделу *"Детские праздники"*. Как я поняла, ориентироваться Вам нужно будет больше под детскую аудиторию, чем под взрослую. Не всё взрослое предназначено для детских ушей. :Grin:  А наоборот - всегда пожалуйста!))

И продублируйте свой вопрос в темах: Ищу-прошу-помогите
Срочная помощь ведущему

Удачи! :Victory:

----------

borisovna11 (30.12.2015), Lara14 (29.12.2015), Ирина КИФ (20.03.2016)

----------


## Lara14

Светлана, огромное спасибо за столь скорый ответ.
С наступающим ВАС НОВЫМ 2016!

----------


## Ирискина

У меня много вопросов по свадебной теме,  посоветуйте куда писать?к примеру -Кто покупает призы на свадьбу?  про ползунки ,очаг.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня много вопросов по свадебной теме,  посоветуйте куда писать?к примеру -Кто покупает призы на свадьбу?  про ползунки ,очаг.


Ириночка, у нас есть огромный раздел *Ах, эта Свадьба* с множеством разнообразных тем. Посмотрите по названиям, туда и пишите. :Yes4: 

Например (нажимайте на синие гиперссылки):



> -Кто покупает призы на свадьбу?


Тема *Подготовка к свадьбе*




> про ползунки


Тема *Способы сбора денег для молодых*




> очаг


Тема *Оригинальные варианты зажжения семейного очага.*

Удачи!

----------

Ирина КИФ (20.03.2016), Ирискина (19.01.2016)

----------


## Ирина Щербакова

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Я не тамада, я только пользуюсь вашими гениальными идеями для поздравления коллег или родственников. На работе решили объединить два праздника 23 февраля и 8 марта, меня попросили написать сценарий в ковбойском стиле. Помогите, пожалуйста, с идеями. Спасибо.

----------


## olya.pan

помогите найти сценарий открытия офиса

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> На работе решили объединить два праздника 23 февраля и 8 марта, меня попросили написать сценарий в ковбойском стиле. Помогите, пожалуйста, с идеями.


Ирина, конкретно такого сценария я не встречала. Возможно, он и существует... Если не найдёте и никто не подскажет, попробуйте составить сами, используя материал из этих тем (нажимайте на синие гиперссылки):

*1. 23 февраля + 8 марта в одном комплекте
2. 23 февраля
3. 8-е марта*
Удачи!




> помогите найти сценарий открытия офиса


Оля, офис какой организации? Чем люди там занимаются? Ведь сценарий должен быть связан с определённой работой. Офис - понятие растяжимое...)))

Друзья, поймите, насколько минимальна информация в ваших просьбах, настолько же и будет оказана помощь. Или ваше сообщение просто проигнорируют... Никто не знает, что у вас в голове и что вы имеете ввиду, когда пишете. Так почему другие должны напрягаться и пытаться понять, что вам нужно?
Формулируйте свои просьбы и вопросы конкретней!

----------

Роза31 (16.02.2017)

----------


## Liolishna

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Я зарегистрировалась на форуме  в прошлом году, но к сожалению пока еще никак не могу полностью освоить . Праздники провожу не часто, но с большим удовольствием и с позитивными отзывами по окончании мероприятия. Думаю начать работу ведущего, но немного страшновато из-за отсутствия необходимого опыта. Ваш форум - это клад. Я уже не раз слышала много замечательного про вас и вашу "дружную семью". Думаю, что с марта месяца займусь более подробным изучением  всей полезной информации у Вас. Мне предложили провести праздник "Вручения боевого знамени" в воинской части (4 часа). Предупредили о том, что мероприятие очень ответственное и развлекательная часть должна быть минимальной. я в растерянности. Пожалуйста помогите и поделитесь опытом проведения такого рода мероприятий. спасибо. я буду очень ждать.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Мне предложили провести праздник "Вручения боевого знамени" в воинской части (4 часа). Предупредили о том, что мероприятие очень ответственное и развлекательная часть должна быть минимальной. я в растерянности.


Посмотрела по поисковику форума, материала по такому празднику у нас ещё никто не выкладывал. :Meeting:  Возможно, какие-то моменты для своей программы Вы найдёте в теме *23 февраля* (пройдите по ссылке). 
Повторите там свою просьбу. :Yes4:  А вдруг, кто-нибудь откликнется?.. Удачи!

----------


## Nensija

> Игры и развлечения в автобусе.
> Здравствуйте, вот и я прошу не столько помощи, а сколько новых идей, а возможно старых...ткнёте носом, вдруг такая тема есть....
> Мне предстоит  развлекать (от мала до велика) людей в автобусе, они едут на экскурсию или отдых


 Можете сидящих в автобусе разделить на 2 крыла (левое и правое). И в порядке букв в алфавите, задать задание соревноваться, кто больше знает песен на конкретную букву. Петь всю песню не обязательно, будет долго и не инетесно, а вот по куплетику будет в пору. 
Так-же можно на бумажках подготовить цытаты из песен, кто первый угадает песню.
Так-же надувание мини шариков, кто первый, второй, третий и.т.д. Если думаете, что будет мешать шофёру, то и пение песен не менеее отвлекает шофёра. 
Так-же "презентация моего соседа" - каждый хвалит или наоборот (но с юмором) своего рядом сидящего соседа. Кто интересмней и с большим чувством юмора рассказал (описал) про своего соседа.

----------


## ольга и ко

Добрый вечер))))Научите , как быстрее стать участником " секретных " разговоров)))) пожааааалуйста)))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Научите , как быстрее стать участником " секретных " разговоров))))


Олечка, очень просто! Нужно пройти испытательный срок (написать 30 информативных сообщений) и стать активным участником форума! :Aga: 

Для начала, отметьтесь в темах:
1. Кто откуда? Зайти и отметиться- всем! 
2. Сетевой этикет или правила форума. Прочесть всем внимательно!!!
3. О нас!

Затем пообщайтесь в любой из тем в разделе ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки
И вскоре сами не заметите, как станете полноценным жителем нашего гостеприимного и огромного дома Ин-Ку! :Ok: 

Ну а если всё-таки не получается делиться своими "секретиками", но очень хочется узнать чужие, то можно написать в тему:
Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?

----------


## ekatsy

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, заказ на день рождения у ребенка, которому 1,5 года... Я не совсем понимаю что можно целый час делать с такими маленькими детьми и зачем это.. Но вопрос актуальный. Что посоветуете?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, заказ на день рождения у ребенка, которому 1,5 года... Я не совсем понимаю что можно целый час делать с такими маленькими детьми и зачем это.. Но вопрос актуальный. Что посоветуете?


*Во-первых*, посоветую приобрести готовые сценарии у наших мастеров Бутика Интеллектуальной Собственности IN-KU. У них продумано всё до мелочей и отточено на практике.
Странно, конечно, что ребёнку отмечают 1,5 года. Вам нужно развлекать только ребёнка? Или и гостей тоже?
 Возможно, подойдут материалы для годовалых. Например:

Окрыленная: *Любовь с первого взгляда - сценарий ГОДОВАСИЯ для взрослых* 

elen-ka20: *  Сценарий "Первый день рожденья" - для празднования со взрослыми*

*Во-вторых*, можете почитать тему: *Первый день рождения... или малышу Годик*

*В-третьих*, если хотите провести тематический праздник малышу или с определённым персонажем, можете в Детских праздниках просмотреть раздел:* Дни рождения*

*В-четвёртых*, продублируйте свою просьбу в теме* "Ищу-прошу-помогите"*

Удачи! :Victory:

----------

ekatsy (22.02.2016)

----------


## akitel1986

Здравствуйте,нужна Ваша помощь!!! Предложили проводить дни рождения в контактном зоопарке,может кто нибудь сталкивался???Место ограниченное, небольшое, может кто подскажет набросочки???

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Предложили проводить дни рождения в контактном зоопарке,может кто нибудь сталкивался???Место ограниченное, небольшое, может кто подскажет набросочки???


Такой темы на форуме нет. :Meeting:  Значит, ещё никто не делился таким опытом. Видимо, Вы будете первая.)))

Алина, смотрю, Вы этот же вопрос умудрились задать в теме "Помогалочка" в разделе музыкальных руководителей детсадов Украины. :Grin:  Обращайте внимание, пожалуйста, в каком разделе пишете свои сообщения. Под шапкой форума указаны названия темы и раздела, где Вы в данный момент находитесь.

 Перенесла Ваш пост в тему "Ищу-прошу-помогите" к детским аниматорам: *сюда*.

Удачи!

----------


## Кирилл П

Самые лучшие ведущие и мастера!Ищу все,что связано с СССР от сценариев до этикеток. Подскажите пожалуйста. Заранее огромное спасибо. Парню 30 лет исполняется, завтра вечеринка в стиле ссср у него. Подходит ли она для такого возраста, я сомневаюсь...но хочется драйва им показать. Чтобы прям все лежали)))))

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137137
Кирилл, посмотрите здесь тема: " Назад в СССР", полистайте, там есть и ссылки на другие  сайты.

----------


## Кирилл П

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137137
> Кирилл, посмотрите здесь тема: " Назад в СССР", полистайте, там есть и ссылки на другие  сайты.


Огромнеейшее при огромнейшее

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Девочки, посоветуйте где есть темка квеста для детей или взрослых (уже не важно). Мне сам принцип посмотреть! Уже 2 день лажу и ничего! Буду очень благодарна если пошлете в нужном направлении :)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки, посоветуйте где есть темка квеста для детей или взрослых (уже не важно). Мне сам принцип посмотреть!


Квест - это приключенческая игра, во время которой участнику или участникам нужно пройти череду препятствий для достижения какой-либо цели. Например, пройдя по определённым аттракционам, собрать фишки и обменять их на подарок. Или найти клад.
В советское время была популярна игра "Зарница". Типичный квест. :Grin: 

Наташенька, посмотри эти темки в разделе детских праздников:

*1. Квесты

2. Шпионский квест 

3.  Спецназовский квест или ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ в стиле КУРС МОЛОДОГО БОЙЦА

4. квест на первое сентября или "что снимать видеоператору после линейки"*


Ещё поисковик выдал некоторые *сообщения в темах:*

1).  *Dju* (два поста подряд) - организация выкупа в стиле квест
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4137652

2). Фотоотчёт *Dju* о выкупе её дочери в стиле квест:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4137696

3). *baranessa* - выкуп в стиле "квест":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5075842

4). *Северяночка* - квест во второй части свадьбы (сюрприз для жениха)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4355377

5). *Ясмин* - идея для квеста на ДР мальчика:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4292502

6). * о-л-я* - праздничный квест в офисе:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4290000

7). *artolik* - Сценарий корпоратива: «Фотокросс»
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4125623

8). *KAlinchik* - Новогодний квест (корпоративный Новый год) 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post2022366

9). *макушка* - свадьба в стиле квест:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4157239

10). *ЭЛИТА* - Спецназовский квест для ДР ребёнка 7 лет
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4412035

----------

Valenta (19.05.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.05.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташенька, посмотри эти темки в разделе детских праздников:


Огромное спасибо! Я вроде все детские праздники излазила, но не видела даже похожего. Спасибо огромное еще раз, пошла смотреть :)

----------


## Alex206

Боже, сложнее навигации сайта я просто не встречала. Это просто катастрофа.....Нужна срочная помощь. а) День рождение для деток Полли Робокар б) День рождение Свинка Пеппа и в) Хоть какой-то бесплатный материал. ГДЕ ОН - везде "трепалки", либо ж координаты на оплату

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Боже, сложнее навигации сайта я просто не встречала.


Боже, потому что, Вы не на сайте, а на ФОРУМЕ!  :Grin:  Разница очевидна.




> Это просто катастрофа.....


Серьёзно?.. Неужели всё так страшно? :Blink:  Попробуйте пообщаться и поделиться чем-то своим, и вам многое станет понятно! :Ok: 




> Нужна срочная помощь. а) День рождение для деток Полли Робокар


Пжаласта: *День Рождения в стиле Робокар Полли*




> б) День рождение Свинка Пеппа


Туточки: *свинка Пеппа*




> в) Хоть какой-то бесплатный материал.


Уважаемая Александра Васильевна, на нашем форуме ВСЕ материалы бесплатные, кроме одного раздела: Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности БИС IN-KU
Прогуляйтесь по главной странице сверху донизу, аккуратно обойдя данный раздел.)) И Вы будете приятно удивлены, сколько нужного и полезного выложено нашими щедрыми и талантливыми форумчанами. :Smile3: 




> везде "трепалки", либо ж координаты на оплату


Ну если Вам из почти 10 тысяч тем попадались одни только "трепалки" и  координаты на оплату  :Meeting: , значит... наши ангелы-хранители молодцы! :Taunt:  Тщательно защищают бесплатные материалы от посторонних глаз. Хотите стать своей и получать всего вдоволь - СТАНЬТЕ.  :Aga:  Всё зависит от Вашей активности на форуме. Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Елена Эрнст (19.05.2016)

----------


## KrisVin

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти детскую сказку-мюзикл на английском языке со сценарием, текстами песен и минусовками. Или хотя бы сценарий. Искала в разделе детский театр и ничего не  смогла найти. Буду очень признательна!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Помогите, пожалуйста, найти детскую сказку-мюзикл на английском языке со сценарием


На английском языке у нас на форуме сценарии не выставляются. Это Вам нужно, наверное, специализированный сайт искать, с английским уклоном. :Smile3:

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый день! Второй день на форуме... еще очень плохо ориентируюсь(... Мне очень нужна песня о космосе, космонавтах, ракетах и т.д... Или рассматриваем такой вариант, как заказ песни...подскажите к кому здесь можно обратиться, кто сможет нам помочь... заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Мне очень нужна песня о космосе, космонавтах, ракетах и т.д...


Добрый день, Инна. Постараюсь Вам помочь. Песня для какого возраста нужна? У нас же здесь материалы для разных профессий - от музыкальных руководителей детских садов до ведущих взрослых праздников. В каждом разделе выложено своё. Уточните, кем Вы работаете?

----------


## Иннесса-75

Доброй ночи! Песня для дошкольников. Работаю в детском саду...Буду очень благодарна за помощь! А то материала много, не разберусь еще)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Песня для дошкольников. Работаю в детском саду...


Понятно. Инна, посмотрите, у Вас есть доступ в эту тему? *Песни о космосе, космонавтах*

Сейчас там идёт работа над обновлением просроченных ссылок и выставлением нового материала. Так что, заглядывайте почаще, тема должна пополниться новенькими песнями. :Yes4: 

Если доступа нет, скажите, в ближайшие дни Вам в личку песенки накидаю. :Ok:  А пока, осваивайтесь на форуме, знакомьтесь, беседуйте с коллегами, набирайте количество информативных сообщений, они потом вам очень пригодятся. Удачи!

----------


## Anex

Доброй ночи, не подскажите,  по теме день астрономии, что нибудь на нашем любимом форуме есть? 20 марта мероприятие в торговом центре для всей семьи, дали такую тему! Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> по теме день астрономии, что нибудь на нашем любимом форуме есть?


К сожалению, практически ничего... :Meeting: 

Ну если только что-то взять отсюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4225763

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (25.05.2016)

----------


## Alex206

[QUOTE=nezabudka-8s;5178840] Спасибо за ссылки, все это уже просканировано. Ни чего для себя, по этой теме, я не нашла (

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4225763


То,что нужно! Спасибо Света!!

----------


## Maslinka

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, как лучше начать юбилей 70 лет женщине. Очень хотят чтобы начало было о 1946 г. Перерыла в интернете - только мрачные события (понятно первый год после войны) , нашла только ,что родился Сталлоне и Клинтон. Немного обыграю. Может посоветуете ещё что-нибудь?

Да и вообще ,юбилярыня очень такой тяжёлый человек. Мужа нет (в разводе) ,дочка вышла замуж и уехала в Сибирь, с внуками не очень-то общается. Хобби нет. Подруг всех "строит". Да -старшая по-дому. Как-то тяжело дается сценарий. Всё ну так строго. Что не предлагала-всё не то. Уже перелопатила все форумы.Да и отмечать дома собралась - видео игры тоже отпадают. :Tu:  Направьте пожалуйста в нужное русло.

----------


## Курица

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, как лучше начать юбилей 70 лет женщине. Очень хотят чтобы начало было о 1946 г. Перерыла в интернете - только мрачные события (понятно первый год после войны) , нашла только ,что родился Сталлоне и Клинтон. Немного обыграю. Может посоветуете ещё что-нибудь?


*Maslinka*, информации ты принесла немного, но вот что у меня получилось:

      Сегодня мы чествуем здесь человека, который пришёл в этот мир первой послевоенной весной…

  В трудное, очень тяжёлое время подарили вам жизнь ваши родители! 
  Маленькой девочке, появившейся на свет в (таком-то) роддоме, конечно, было неизвестно, что 18 Марта 1946 года Верховным Советом СССР  был принят Закон «О пятилетнем плане восстановления и развития народного хозяйства СССР на 1946-1950 гг.»
  По радио передавали сводки, как раньше-с фронта: На Горьковском автозаводе собрали первую партию автомобилей «Победа»! В Москве бвыл собран первый легковой автомобиль «Москвич 400»!
  Она просто росла и радовала своих родителей  первыми осознанными словами, среди которых, конечно, в голодное время одним из первых было слово«дай», то прорезавшимся зубиком, то первыми шагами… Она росла и набиралась сил вместе со своей страной!
  А страна тяжело возвращалась к мирной жизни, тяжело восстанавливала все, что было разрушено в годы страшной войны. Да и то, что позже назовут «социалистическим содружеством», созидается с трудом. То Мао Цзедун слишком много на себя берет, то Иосип Броз Тито своевольничает. И даже в лучшем фильме 1946 года- ровеснике нашей юбилярыни - года Хозяйка Медной Горы спрашивает: «Ну, что, Данила-мастер, не выходит Каменный цветок?» А он грустно отвечает: «Не выходит». 

А в Америке в тот год на свет появляются трое вершителей судеб : Билл Клинтон, Джордж Буш-младший и Сильвестр Сталлоне.
  И наша именинница обладает в полной мере чертами характера руководителя, лидера – об этом знают все жители дома, в котором она является «старшей по дому», а также все её подруги и приятельницы)))
  И сейчас я с глубоким уважением к человеку такой крепкой –закалки, прошу вас поднять бокалы за виновницу сегодняшнего торжества.
  И поднимите их, пожалуйста,  столь высоко, сколько вы желаете еще сил и здоровья юбилярыне!
  Мужчины пьют стоя, женщины- до дна!



А вообще-приглашаю тебя в Школу Юбилея, мы там с успехом решаем разные трудные задачи, касающиеся подготовки юбилеев!

----------

Lara14 (07.04.2016), Maslinka (01.04.2016), nezabudka-8s (01.04.2016), olya.pan (04.05.2016), zemavokal (01.05.2016), Барановская Наталья (26.04.2016)

----------


## Maslinka

Спасибо наиогромнейшее!!!! То что нужно!!! Дальше конечно справлюсь. Уже и конкурсы придумала и музыку.  :Tender:

----------

Курица (01.04.2016)

----------


## tatiana1377@bk.ru

Девчонки помогите, выпускной 9 класс, ситуация такая: классный руководитель у класса был с 5 по 8 класс, из -за семейных обстоятельств была вынуждена уехать и оставить класс, ничего не объясняя, дети очень на нее обиделись, сейчас другая классная руководительница. Родители пригласили на выпускной классную руководительницу первую, которая была у них с 5 по 8 класс, как можно это обыграть на выпускном?  Сблизить детей и классного руководителя, она тоже очень переживала из -за такой ситуации.

----------


## Lara14

> Родители пригласили на выпускной классную руководительницу первую, которая была у них с 5 по 8 класс, как можно это обыграть на выпускном?


Сразу вспомнилась пословица "Ласковое дитятко две матки сосёт!" и то, что чем больше ЖЕНЩИН окружает мужчину, тем он сильнее..., многие султаны жили долгую жизнь.....

Но дело не в этом, это отступление....
Как классу повезло!!! Что за их судьбы ратовала не одна!, а две прекрасные ЖЕНЩИНЫ!!! А мы знаем, чем больше о нас беспокоятся  от души, тем больше в нас силы и уверенности появляется! 
Профессия УЧИТЕЛЬ ...говорят  от БОГА дана! Так получите ДВАЖДЫ, лучи тепла от этих СВЕТИЛ!!!
Дать учительницам (они стоят спина к спине) золотые нити, ленточки и пусть они повяжут на левую руку "Лучики тепла"  от своих сердец....одна мальчикам, другая девочкам.

Или сделать ЗОНТ-гнездо....двух учительниц поставить в центр, под зонт и пусть дети.....для них гнёздышки сделают...А в конце общее фото, чтоб помнили, кто их ставил на крылья.....



Это видео...на зонт.

----------


## Shtychka

Доброго времени суток, дорогие кудесницы и чародеи форума! Уже долгое время выглядываю из-за ширмы и подтягиваю то что нахожу интересного в личных некорыстных целях, поскольку я не ведущая, но в силу своего шилопопистого характера провожу семейные мероприятия. В этом году сын выпускается из детского сада, первое маленькое и волнительное событие в его жизни, да и нам очень переживательно. Вот и готовлюсь как могу на этом чудесном форуме-копилке идей. И вот теперь к сути добралась, простите что "воды" много. Хочу спеть переделанные песни, может еще родителей привлеку, но вот с рифмами в некоторых местах прямо ступор какой то, скажите, куда кости кинуть непрофессионалу, где можно посоветоваться с коллективным разумом? Опять же думаю, может переделки мои кому и пригодятся в силу актуальности...

----------


## Lara14

Это вам надо в детский раздел ..."Детские праздники", там у нас такие "привораживательницы" детских сердец есть..., и материал по вашему поводуhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124374
.

----------

Shtychka (07.04.2016)

----------


## Shtychka

> и материал по вашему поводуhttp://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=124374
> .


А вот сюда я попасть не могу, доступа нет.. :(   :Sorry:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> В этом году сын выпускается из детского сада, первое маленькое и волнительное событие в его жизни, да и нам очень переживательно.
> 
> Хочу спеть переделанные песни, может еще родителей привлеку, но вот с рифмами в некоторых местах прямо ступор какой то, скажите, куда кости кинуть непрофессионалу, где можно посоветоваться с коллективным разумом?


Здравствуйте, Олечка. Загляните *в раздел музыкальных руководителей детских садов*, у них очень много выложено материала по выпускным. :Yes4:  Например, в этих темах:
Выпуск в школу
Выпуск в школу - 2
Песни к выпускному празднику
Песни-переделки

А также можете обратиться в их Срочную:
Срочная помощь музыкальному руководителю




> А вот сюда я попасть не могу, доступа нет.. :(


Естественно. В тот раздел вход только после испытательного срока. Будьте активнее на форуме, вливайтесь в нашу жизнь, общайтесь с форумчанами, пишите... И когда наберёте 30 информативных сообщений, Вам откроются многие двери. :Aga:  Всё в ваших руках! Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Shtychka (07.04.2016)

----------


## Shtychka

Спасибо за приветствия и напутствия!!! Ушла осваивать просторы... Где-то уже была, такая каша в голове, еще все просмотрю... Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Lara14

Самое простое, что возможно сделать в д/с это "ШАРОБУМ", различные конкурсы с шариками. Передай шарик, цветочки различные сотворить(шарик+ двойной скотч). Цветная дискотека(детки в различных платьицах, по цвету и нарядах)+ танец с шариком. Цветные загадки, перекидывание шаров через ленту:девочки-красные розовые, мальчики зелёные.
Клоуны-родители+простейшие фокусы и т.д.
Пантомима(родитель и ребёнок показывают движения), все остальные угадывают, что за песня.
На карточках песня. Н-р: изобразить песню в "Траве сидел кузнечик", волк и заяц"Расскажи снегурочка где была".
Танцы по  песням...А-а в Африке горы вот такой вышины....(дети и взрослые показыват движения), каравай песня и т.д.
Из цветных пакетов наряд сделать.
Удачи.

----------


## jevo4ka

подскажите, пожалуйста, знающие.... что это за фишка? где ее можно найти? очень хочется такое начало праздника...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPssLMTSdiI

----------


## Танюша35

> такое начало


Бедные гости, уже кушать хотят а их вопросами донимают))) Мне ведущий напомнил манеру общения Яна Арлазорова, немного прям "паяц". Но это сугубо личное мнение.

----------


## Татьяна Милюта

Доброго времечка! Вот пишу вам чтобы попросить о помощи! Заказали провести годик ребенку в казахской семье. Гостей около 50человек. Возникают трудности . Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с таким торжеством? Нужны советы...спасибо кто прочел )

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Доброго времечка!


Здравствуйте, Танечка! Добро пожаловать на форум! С первым сообщением Вас!))




> Заказали провести годик ребенку в казахской семье. Гостей около 50человек. Возникают трудности . Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с таким торжеством? Нужны советы...


Не совсем понятно, в чём конкретно для Вас трудность? В том, чтобы провести День рождения для годовалого ребёнка? В том, что торжество проходит в казахской семье? В том, что гостей слишком много?.. Или всё вместе?)))

В общем, накидаю Вам несколько ссылочек, походите, почитайте... Авось, что-то найдёте для себя полезное.

*Во-первых*, советую приобрести готовые сценарии у наших мастеров Бутика Интеллектуальной Собственности IN-KU. У них продумано всё до мелочей и отточено на практике.

Например, материалы:

Окрыленная: *Любовь с первого взгляда - сценарий ГОДОВАСИЯ для взрослых* 

elen-ka20: *  Сценарий "Первый день рожденья" - для празднования со взрослыми*

*Во-вторых*, можете почитать тему: *Первый день рождения... или малышу Годик*

*В-третьих*, если хотите провести тематический праздник малышу или с определённым персонажем, можете в Детских праздниках просмотреть раздел:* Дни рождения*

*В-четвёртых*, продублируйте свою просьбу в теме* "Ищу-прошу-помогите"*

*В-пятых*, ещё можно полистать *Казахстанский педагогический раздел* для музыкальных руководителей и воспитателей детсадов. Вдруг какие-то сценарии или советы пригодятся... Для казахских ведущих у нас нет отдельного раздела.

Удачи! :Victory:

----------

Елена Эрнст (19.05.2016)

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

добрый день,форумчане! Прошу помощи сценарий 30 лет девушке. Ткните где посмотреть. Или поделитесь  чем-то интересненьким. А тут всего так много.. Блуждаю...Читаю... Пожалуйста помогите так как времени в обрез!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> добрый день,форумчане! Прошу помощи сценарий 30 лет девушке. Ткните где посмотреть. Или поделитесь  чем-то интересненьким. А тут всего так много.. Блуждаю...Читаю... Пожалуйста помогите так как времени в обрез!!!


Ольга вам бы сюда заглянуть http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=193
а еще лучше вот сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=476 там столько рекомендаций!

----------

Ольга Бирюсинка (15.05.2016)

----------


## helgania

Добрый день! Коллеги  поделитесь если есть у кого музыка крутого танцевального баттла между родителями и выпускниками на выпускной! Заранее благодарна!

----------


## цокотуха

Здравствуйте прекрасные творческие люди!!!! у меня предстоит такой мозговой штурм что пока совсем незхнаю от чего отталкиваться..вот моя именинница.что предложила по поводу своего праздника
Спасибо, что вы откликнулись на идею провести для меня Пушкин-пати. Еще раз повторю, что это ни в коем случае не юбилей, а тематическая вечеринка по поводу моего ДР. 
Идея: мы с Александром Сергеевичем, похожие и разные.
Подзаголовок: Совпадение? - Не думаю!
Я представляю себе проведение вечера в форме ненавязчивой викторины. Подготовить шкатулочку с нескучными вопросами, каждый из которых будет начинаться в духе "Известно, что Александр Сергеевич...", а дальше идет ассоциация на меня и вытекающий из этого вопрос. 

Вы предлагаете гостю вытащить из шкатулочки напечатанный вопрос и ответить на него. Например: "Известно, что Пушкин никогда не бывал во Вьетнаме. Но если бы он там побывал, то его бы ласково называли "Саса". Что это значит во вьетнамском языке?" Варианты ответов:
далёкий-предалёкий
красивый-прекрасивый
умный-преумный
добрый-предобрый
Чтобы составить вопросы викторины по ассоциациям, я сделала mind map из ключевых слов, которые описывают мою личность. Этот файл прилагаю. Слова идут в произвольном порядке, без смысловой иерархии. Я понимаю, что основная работа по составлению вопросов придется на меня, но я с вниманием приму ваши идеи.

в чем мой вопрос и  крик о помощи?? как построить вечер и на что обратить внимание? какие уместны игровые программы? не может же весь вечер только из викторин быть.. подскажите кто с таким сталкивался? любые идеи в помощь.. оттолкнуться бы от чего.. как именинницу встречать в этом стиле?

есть детский вечер.. т е сценарий по Пушкин Пати.. уместно ли его сюда выставить..там по сказкам и игры так же..но то литературный вечер.. а тут юбилей..

подскажите куда тот сценарий выставить может кому пригодиться.. не мой личный..но неплохой

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> в чем мой вопрос и крик о помощи?? как построить вечер и на что обратить внимание? какие уместны игровые программы? не может же весь вечер только из викторин быть.. подскажите кто с таким сталкивался? любые идеи в помощь.. оттолкнуться бы от чего.. как именинницу встречать в этом стиле?


Мариша, т.к. эта тема создана для помощи новичкам (находится в Ин-Ку-баторе для новичков), лучше всего задать свой вопрос в одной из этих тем:
1. Юбилейная панорама: идеи и помощь
2. ЮБИЛЕИ...Возраст- не помеха
3. Нестандартные юбилеи

Или написать на Доске объявлений и просьб: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=341




> есть детский вечер.. т е сценарий по Пушкин Пати.. уместно ли его сюда выставить..там по сказкам и игры так же..но то литературный вечер..


Мариночка, есть специальная тема в разделе "Детские праздники". Уместно всего выставить там:
Пушкинский бал. Путешествие по сказкам А.С.Пушкина

----------

цокотуха (11.05.2016)

----------


## Инесса Мур

Отличная страничка помощи!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Ступа

> Отличная страничка помощи!!!


Мда ..... побродила по форуму .... запуталась) не пойму: где была,  что хотела еще прочитать..... ииии  вернулась сюда . Спасибо за такую страничку, она нужна. Хоть есть где помощь попросить) . В общем спасибо)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> побродила по форуму .... запуталась) не пойму: где была


Для того, чтобы узнать, где Вы были и написали, достаточно в своём профиле нажать на строчку *Найти сообщения*, там сохраняются все Ваши сообщения. Дело в том, что как только Вы где-то напишете, автоматически оформляется подписка на эту тему.

Попасть в свой профиль можно, нажав на строчку *Мой профиль* в верхней панели шапки форума.
Все новые сообщения в подписных темах будут отражаться в Вашем кабинете. Нажмите на слово* Кабинет* в верхней панели шапки форума, посмотрите.
[img]http://*********ru/9811080m.png[/img]
На интересные темы, в которых нет пока ваших сообщений, можно самой оформить подписку. Как это делать, я рассказывала здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4950196

----------

lzubenko (26.05.2016), Елена Эрнст (19.05.2016)

----------


## helgania

Добрый день коллеги! Читает кто реп на свадьбах, юбилеях, выпускных срочно нужны минуса! Поделитесь если не трудно!!!

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Добрый день девочки! Подскажите тему, где можно посмотреть сценарий ведения гонок внедорожников или хотя бы автомобильных каких- нибудь гонок. Там нужно флаг России поднимать или флаг своей территории? ООчень надо!

----------


## Черёмушка

Добрый вечер, форумчане. Я новичок. Трудно разобраться в обилии информации. Меня попросили провести выпускной 11 класс. Подскажите ,пожалуйста ,где можно найти сценарий выпускного?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый день девочки! Подскажите тему, где можно посмотреть сценарий ведения гонок внедорожников или хотя бы автомобильных каких- нибудь гонок.


Наташенька, обрати внимание, эта тема расположена в Ин-Ку-баторе для новичков. Обратись лучше сюда:
*Срочная помощь ведущему*




> Меня попросили провести выпускной 11 класс. Подскажите ,пожалуйста ,где можно найти сценарий выпускного?


Татьяна, посмотрите в разделе *Выпускные и последние звонки*, там много бесплатных сценариев.

И ещё можете посмотреть платный раздел, где собраны эксклюзивные изюминки наших мастеров:
*Сценарии для выпускных вечеров в школе и утренников в д. саду*
С этими материалами праздник точно пройдёт на Ура!!! :Aga:

----------

Черёмушка (03.06.2016)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Наташенька, обрати внимание, эта тема расположена в Ин-Ку-баторе для новичков. Обратись лучше сюда:
> Срочная помощь ведущему


Спасибо, я там тоже уже была. Минимум информации по такой теме. Вот напишу сценарий, проведу и обязательно такую тему обозначу здесь.

----------


## лесоль

Здравствуйте,помогите пожалуйста найти тему про химические опыты ,чтоб удивить деток 4–5 лет. Праздник в стиле щенячий патруль,особенно нужно шпионские штучки полицейского—гончика,но и для др щенко можно.спасибо

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте,помогите пожалуйста найти тему про химические опыты ,чтоб удивить деток 4–5 лет. Праздник в стиле щенячий патруль,особенно нужно шпионские штучки полицейского—гончика,но и для др щенко можно.спасибо


Посмотрите раздел "Детские праздники", *темы* (нажимайте на гиперссылки):
*1. Химические фокусы на детском празднике*
*2. Фокусы на детском празднике
3.  Шоу научных фокусов*
*4. День Рождения по мультсериалу "Щенячий патруль"*
*5. 007 (АГЕНТСКАЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА), или "Шпионские страсти"*
*6. СУПЕРГЕРОИ спешат на праздник или День рождения мальчика*
*7. Игры, аттракционы и фокусы на празднике*

----------

лесоль (07.06.2016), Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## лесоль

Спасибо большое)

----------


## тихоняИ

Очень прошу помощи! Я провожу домашние праздники на уровне любителя. Но и только. Сейчас позвонила очень хорошая знакомая и просила "что-то завтра сделать" У нее двадцатилетие семейной жизни, и запланированный "шикарный" праздник по каким-то причинам не состоится. И в качестве компенсации она зовет меня, "посидим втроем, и ты там что-нибудь тра-ля-ля"... Я и сама в шоке, что-нибудь втроем?! :Blink:  Но, с другой стороны, мне ее просто жалко, и хочется как-то помочь... Что можно сделать втроем, не забывая что ей около 40, а мужу - 60? Прочла, что символ свадьбы не только фарфор, но и глиняная посуда. Может, предложить самим что-то сделать? Поход в ресторан не обсуждается... Есть ли какие-то варианты?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сейчас позвонила очень хорошая знакомая и просила "что-то завтра сделать" У нее двадцатилетие семейной жизни


Посмотрите тему: * Свадебные юбилеи
*

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017)

----------


## тихоняИ

Конечно я смотрю, но там же готовые сценарии, рассчитанные на полноценный юбилей. А я хочу найти 2-3-4 фишки, которые позволят троим превратить обычные посиделки хотя бы в подобие праздника. Согласитесь, ведь глупо читать стихи и тосты втроем...

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Ирина если вы квасить будите то тогда тосты не нужны,а если культурно отдыхать,то посмотри рекомендуемые незабудкой темы,там красивые тосты,притчи,шутки и лирические моменты.можно песни переделки взять,ИГУ стикер с надписью на лоб или в крокодил.

----------


## тихоняИ

Татьяна, если б просто квасить - я бы и не заморачивалась))) Нашла пару подходящих поздравлений, придумала подобие лотереи, "молодые" мои по-очереди тянули билетики и вспоминали "романтическую историю" или "историю знакомства" и т.п.; склеивали разбитые чашки (пазлы) и раскрашивали одну общую декоративную тарелку)) В общем, все прошло на удивление, очень не плохо!

----------

Курица (18.07.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (18.07.2016)

----------


## Курица

> В общем, все прошло на удивление, очень не плохо!


Умница!!!!!!!!!НАДО, оказывается,просто верить в себя!!!!!

----------

тихоняИ (28.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Чумаченко

*Курица*, Танечка, помогите! я потерялась! мне очень нужно что-то про медиков, заказали провести День травмотологии, а я такого ещё никогда не вела, даже День Медика никто мне никогда не заказывал. У нас город маленький, медики не много зарабатывают, поэтому всегда гуляют без тамады. Помогите пожалуйста, где мне можно посмотреть что-то на медицинскую тему?

----------


## Курица

> Курица, Танечка, помогите! я потерялась!


Лена, отставить панику!!!



> Помогите пожалуйста, где мне можно посмотреть что-то на медицинскую тему?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830   вот тут,Лена, 22 страницы материала.
Только первые стр., возможно, уже с нерабочими ссылками-поэтому начни с конца-если нужен материал-и с начала-если нужны идеи!

Кстати, есть шуточная песенка-переделка на мотив "Если вы, нахмурясь, выйдете из дома"-про твоих клиентов как раз, вот текст:
_Если вы случайно выйдете из дома, 
И на вас наскочит встречный грузовик, 
Вам не нужен братцы, доктор участковый, 
Помогает травматолог в случаях таких. 

Пр.: Этот доктор, без сомненья, 
Доберется до ноги, 
И скелетное, вытяжение,
Вам заменит сапоги.

Если вы случайно с крыши упадете,
Или вам откажет верный парашют,
Насладитесь мигом, дивного полета,
Вас специалисты по кусочкам соберут.

Пр.:После этого лечения,
Не нужны Вам костыли,
Ведь колясочка с управлением,
Вам заменит жигули.

Если вы в дороге, головой наткнетесь
На случайно кем-то брошенный кирпич,
Вы своей удаче молча улыбнетесь,
Перед трепанацией бесплатно будут стричь.

Пр.:После этого, без сомненья,
Чуть изменится анфас,
И хорошее настроение,
Не покинет больше вас._ 

А вот ссылочка на скачивание:https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXqb/Qze4cEEw9

----------

Елена Чумаченко (21.07.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Помогите пожалуйста, где мне можно посмотреть что-то на медицинскую тему?


Лена, Курочка дело говорит! Лучше отставить панику, вооружиться лопатой и идти туда, куда тебя послали! :Grin: 

Вот ещё одна тема в разделе культработников: *День медицинского работника*




> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=98830 вот тут,Лена, 22 страницы материала.
> Только первые стр., возможно, уже с нерабочими ссылками-поэтому начни с конца


Танечка, нескромно признаюсь, я перед Днём медицинской сестры (12 мая) усиленно работала над этой темой. :Blush2:  Тема была ооочень худенькая. Собрала туда нужные сообщения, разбросанные по другим темам, удалила все нерабочие ссылки. Так что, там всё в порядке! :Ok:  Начинать копать можно с первой страницы.

----------

Елена Чумаченко (21.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Чумаченко

*Курица*, Танюша, ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! Песня супер!

----------


## Черёмушка

Добрый вечер , некоторое время не заходила на форум, немножко растерялась в обилии информации. Но нашла некоторые моменты, которые возьму себе на заметочку.  Скоро веду свадьбу, опыта ещё маловато. Очень понравилась идея с семейным гнёздышком для молодых ,попробую провести. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Тухватулина Галина Геннад

Татьяночка,девочки,зравствуйте!Помогите новичку,корпоратив для ветеринаров.В темке посмотрела,где корпоративы,ничего не нашла для них.хотя бы подводочку какую-нибудь для начала,конкурсы сама навояю,может есть где-нибудь сказочка или сценка,как к доброму доктору айболиту приходи лечиться собака лис волчица,совсем запуталась,первый раз такой заказ  :Blush2:   :flower:  пожалуйста!

----------


## Черёмушка

Добрый день форумчане.  В эту субботу провела свадьбу у замечательных ,позитивных людей. В первый раз провела семейное гнёздышко для молодых. Прошло всё весело и ярко. Раздала яркие, разноцветные нитки гостям, молодые держали белый зонт. Потом сделали фото на память, молодые в своем гнёздышке и все гости. Это был яркий ,запоминающий момент на свадьбе. Большое спасибо старожилам форума за классные идеи!!!

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Девочки! Где посмотреть кричалки для кооператива  на день строителя? Чтобы там были строки для начальника бухгалтеров  монтажников и.т .д. Пожалуйста помогите в субботу праздник.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Где посмотреть кричалки для кооператива на день строителя?


Олечка, посмотрите в этих темах:
1). День строителя (второе воскресенье августа)
2). День строителя

 Не знаю, есть ли там кричалки, не читала... Может, найдёте что-то нужное для себя. Удачи!

----------


## марина172

Здравствуйте! Девочки, подскажите, кто проводит гадание на первенца, вклад на сберкарту, есть ли у вас макет или фото этой карты? И куда там деньги собираются?Конверт приклеен? Спасибо!

----------


## светик семицветик

Доброго всем дня, помогите найти застольную активизацию . Гости сидя за столом делают движения и издают звуки изображают салют или фейерверк. Заранее спасибо ответившим

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый день! Хотела бы выставить на форуме фото костюмов к сказке "Космические приключения Белки и Стрелки", а потом, если получится саму сказку... но не могу разобраться в какую тему и как это сделать... или я еще не имею права выставлять фото? из-за того, что нет 30 сообщений? Могла бы еще выставить и другие свои сказки и танцы...

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки, подскажите, кто проводит гадание на первенца, вклад на сберкарту, есть ли у вас макет или фото этой карты? И куда там деньги собираются?Конверт приклеен?


Марина, задайте этот вопрос в любой из тем:
1). Способы сбора денег для молодых
2). Гадание на первенца

Или в разделах:
3). Срочная помощь ведущему
4). Организация работы





> помогите найти застольную активизацию . Гости сидя за столом делают движения и издают звуки изображают салют или фейерверк.


Светик, задайте этот вопрос в теме:
 Застольные игры и развлечения

Или на "Доске объявлений и просьб" в разделе:
Срочная помощь ведущему





> Хотела бы выставить на форуме фото костюмов к сказке "Космические приключения Белки и Стрелки", а потом, если получится саму сказку... но не могу разобраться в какую тему и как это сделать...


Иннесса, а для кого предназначен Ваш материал: для взрослых, школьников или дошкольников? Сначала нужно определиться с разделом, а потом выставлять в соответствующую тему. У нас есть разделы для организаторов взрослых мероприятий, детских праздников (аниматоров), для музыкальных руководителей детских садов, для педагогов дополнительного образования, хореографов и др.  Назовите, с кем хотите поделиться, я дам ссылку, куда выставить.




> я еще не имею права выставлять фото? из-за того, что нет 30 сообщений?


Почему не имеете? Сразу с первого сообщения пользователи могут выставлять фото. Как это сделать, подробно рассказано в теме:
Как выложить материал (фото, видео, музыку, документы, книги и др.)




> Могла бы еще выставить и другие свои сказки и танцы...


Опять же, смотря для кого...)) Вы кто по профессии? В Вашем профиле - никакой информации! :Meeting:

----------

Варшава (20.05.2017), Курица (13.10.2016)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Я работаю в детском саду... работала и хореографом и п.д.о по театру, сейчас замзав, но продолжаю заниматься творчеством)... и немного помогаю в школе)... но основной материал по детскому саду

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> есть ли у вас макет или фото этой карты?


есть макеты банковских карт на гадание..Подробности здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5221550

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я работаю в детском саду... работала и хореографом и п.д.о по театру, сейчас замзав, но продолжаю заниматься творчеством)... и немного помогаю в школе)... но основной материал по детскому саду


Понятно. Тогда выбирайте сами раздел, в зависимости от материалов.

Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду
Воспитатель в детском саду
Детский раздел
Хореография
В разделе "Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника":
Детские праздники

Удачи!

----------


## Иннесса-75

Спасибо огромное помощь!

----------


## лоренчик

Всем дорое время суток.Нужна  срочна помощь. :Blush2: Поступил заказ по мульт сериалу Леди баг и супер кот провести день рождение 7 лет девочке.

----------


## Курица

> Поступил заказ по мульт сериалу Леди баг и супер кот провести день рождение 7 лет девочке.


*лоренчик*, тут спрашивала? http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=373&page=3

----------


## Генриховна

Дорогие мои, направьте, пожалуйста, Юбилей 30 лет девушке.... сама работает в кафе, всех ведущих видела. Выбрала меня. так хочется СВЕРКНУТЬ. Но пока не все темы открыты для меня. Но не сидеть же сложа руки.... Может посоветуете что-нибудь? Буду рада любым советам и идеям.

----------


## ДАП

> Дорогие мои, направьте, пожалуйста, Юбилей 30 лет девушке.... сама работает в кафе, всех ведущих видела. Выбрала меня. так хочется СВЕРКНУТЬ. Но пока не все темы открыты для меня. Но не сидеть же сложа руки.... Может посоветуете что-нибудь? Буду рада любым советам и идеям.


А что конкретно хотелось бы Вашей заказчице?

----------


## Генриховна

Хочет много игр и передевалок. Что-нибудь современное, молодежное.

----------


## Курица

> Что-нибудь современное, молодежное.


В стиле "Вконтакте"...
   (рамка для фото от форумчанки *jhtirb408*)
https://yadi.sk/i/yAZszOSheMi9V   ( в pdf-е) правда, там описка в слове Аудиозаписи

----------

yabloko-tv (21.11.2016), ZAVCLUB (22.11.2016), Генриховна (21.11.2016), Инна Уманская (23.11.2016)

----------


## Яблокова

Таки задача,Генриховна!
Коли ведущих видела всех и Вас,то и арсенал костюмов ей известен!? 
Согласна созерцать еще раз?

----------


## Генриховна

Согласна, даже очень. Я просто там вела свадьбу и она многого не видела. А мне уж хочется расстараться. В благодарность за оценку.

----------


## Oksan-ka76

Девочки, всем добрый день! У меня возникла такая проблема: на новогоднем корпоративе хочу провести шуточный блок, посвященный диете, так как часть нашего коллектива села перед НГ на ПП. Есть много каких-то задумок, отдельных фраз смешных, но не могу завязать это все в единое целое. Все началось с диеты нашего директора, потом за ней последовали еще три человека, в том числе и мужчина. Эти постоянные переписки в вайбере о диете, фотографии с пельменями (бабушкина поддержка))), дразнящие фото от других сотрудников с шоколадками , пицами и т. д. На обедах только об этом и говорят)). Хотелось бы конечно все обыграть в виде планерки..., ну типа отчет по калориям и т.д. с какими-то муз. вставками и видео файлами. Но в единый готовый продукт не могу завязать ни как. Может у кого-то был такой опыт или похожий, буду очень благодарна любому ответу.

----------

Роза31 (11.12.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня возникла такая проблема: на новогоднем корпоративе хочу провести шуточный блок, посвященный диете


Оксана, обратитесь с этим вопросом в любую из тем:
Срочная помощь ведущему
Новый год
Пишем новогодний сценарий сами
Новогодние корпоративы и ВСТРЕЧА НОВОГО ГОДА

----------


## Oksan-ka76

*nezabudka-8s*, спасибо большое, обращусь)).

----------


## Марина Третьякова

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане!!! Прошу помощи, очень нужен сценарий, связанный с темой валенок на праздник во славу ВАЛЕНКА!!! Желательно, ориентированный на взрослых! может, есть уже подобная тема на форуме, я, увы, не нашла. буду благодарна, если сориентируете, где посмотреть!

----------


## Курица

> чень нужен сценарий, связанный с темой валенок на праздник во славу ВАЛЕНКА!!! Желательно, ориентированный на взрослых! может, есть уже подобная тема на форуме, я, увы, не нашла. буду благодарна, если сориентируете, где посмотреть!


*Марина Третьякова*, на форуме ,думаю, нет, увы...  :Meeting: 
Вот ТУТ что-то есть(чуть-чуть)

----------


## Марина Третьякова

> *Марина Третьякова*, на форуме ,думаю, нет, увы... 
> Вот ТУТ что-то есть(чуть-чуть)


Спасибо Вам! этот уже видела на просторах...надеялась, что вдруг, кто-нибудь что-нибудь подобное проводил уже...у нас фестиваль "Уральский валенок" уже в 7-ой раз ожидается, поэтому идеи у меня закончились на этот раз...тема достаточно узкая, к тому же форма проведения - концерт в помещении! вообще ума не приложу, что выдумывать :Blink:

----------


## yabloko-tv

> сценарий, связанный с темой валенок на праздник во славу ВАЛЕНКА!!! Желательно, ориентированный на взрослых!


Помню как-то давно, делали КВН, там были вот такие частушки, исполняемые на мотив песни "Валенки":
- Буду в валенках ходить... 
- Буду валенки любить

Валенки – валенки,
Не подшиты – стареньки... 

Нина Ричи, Пьер Карден, 
Это для буржуя!
Я ж российский джентльмен, 
И везде хожу я....

В валенках – валенках,
Не подшитых – стареньках... 

Очень валенки нужны
Чтоб ходить на дачу.
И всегда я от жены, 
Поллитровку прячу....

В валенки – валенки,
В не подшиты – стареньки...

А до дома не дойду, 
И не беспокоюсь,
Под себя один кладу
А вторым укроюсь...

Валенком – валенком,
В не подшитым – стареньким... 

Нашу сборную в футбол,
Снова обыграют.
Если ты плохой танцор
То всегда мешают....

Валенки – валенки,
Не подшиты – стареньки...

Любят мальчики девчат,
Тех, что посмелее.
А девчонки тех ребят, 
У кого длиннее....

Валенки – валенки,
Не подшиты – стареньки... 

По Парижу в них пройду,
Как по Ярославлю.
Вот штаны - сниму-пропью!
А валенки оставлю!
Можно альтернативное четверостишие: 
В них по городу пройду, 
Словно по ЛондонУ
Вот штаны, сниму-пропью,
А валенки не трону!

Валенки – валенки,
Не подшиты – стареньки... 

От зари и до зари,
На работе маешься,
А для тещи хоть умри,
Навсегда останешься...

Валенком, валенком,
Не подшитым стареньким.

Ничего на свете нет, 
Лучше этой песни.

А последний наш припев, 
Мы поем все вместе....

Вместе с залом -  Валенки – валенки, не подшиты – стареньки... 

Какие-то там еще вроде были четверостишия, но за давностью лет уже не помню)))

----------

Курица (11.12.2016), Орбита (12.12.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (19.12.2016)

----------


## Марина Третьякова

> Помню как-то давно, делали КВН, там были вот такие частушки, исполняемые на мотив песни "Валенки":


Спасибо! Весело будет в зале с такими частушками :Yahoo:

----------


## Роза31

> на новогоднем корпоративе хочу провести шуточный блок, посвященный диете, так как часть нашего коллектива села перед НГ на ПП.


Здравствуйте!Какая интересная идея с блоком о диете! :Ok:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> посвященный диете


  первое что пришло
*Манок*,за столом задаем вопросы о содержании калорий в тех или иных продуктах,все кто дал правильные ответы приглашаются в центр зала со своим стулом.
У Иринки Окрыленой по моему была игра,там нафталиновый *конкурс*,но как в тему о диете! стульчики по кругу,на 1 меньше,чем участников. на каждом стуле надпись,ДИЕТА. музыка,уч-ки двигаются по кругу,как тишина- усаживаются на "диету",кому не хватило,выбывает,с поощрительным призом(овсянка-быстрая пакетик)и  убираем 1 стул и вперед,до крайних 2-х участников. Дальше можно сделать *аукцион* диет,кто крайний скажет какие бывают диеты...предпоследнему- упаковка перепелиных яиц.Победителю чай или кофе для похудания или похудения..как правильно??а то я не в теме  :Derisive: 

*Роза31*, а ты что придумала?делись

----------


## Lara14

Здравствуйте , дорогие форумчане. Не подскажите, у нас где-нибудь есть шапочки -короны или галстуки, колпачки,таблички,чтоб из картона распечатать :шампанское, пиво, водка,коньяк.
Спасибо.

----------


## Lara14

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...HbPcC8QQsAQIGQ
Я нашла вот такое..., а может шапочки-колпачки есть?

----------


## Курица

> у нас где-нибудь есть шапочки -короны или галстуки, колпачки,таблички,чтоб из картона распечатать :шампанское, пиво, водка,коньяк.


посмотри тут, у мастеров http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138710&page=46

----------

Lara14 (25.12.2016)

----------


## Марина Третьякова

Добрый вечер, уважаемые праздничные люди!!! совсем недавно здесь в обсуждениях просила Ваших советов, по поводу праздника валенка!!! Спасибо всем, кто помог, фестиваль состоялся, как по мне, всё прошло отлично, зритель доволен - а это высшая наша награда! Теперь вопрос в связи с этим: Где я могу выложить получившийся сценарий, вдруг кому пригодится...??? темы соответствющей не нашла...

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (28.12.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> по поводу праздника валенка!!! Спасибо всем, кто помог, фестиваль состоялся, как по мне, всё прошло отлично, зритель доволен - а это высшая наша награда!


Здорово! Молодцы! Поздравляю!




> Где я могу выложить получившийся сценарий, вдруг кому пригодится...??? темы соответствующей не нашла...


Мариночка, так как праздник валенка непопулярный и редко кто его проводит, отдельной темы у нас на форуме нет. 

Можете создать новую тему в  разделе Фольклорные и православные праздники 
или в разделе Тематические праздники (где больше понравится). 
Возможно, кто-то присоединится и тоже выложит материал к Празднику русского валенка.

Или выложите сценарий в любую из этой тем:
Фольклорный материал
Сценарии на все случаи жизни для городских мероприятий

----------

Рина-Екатерина (28.03.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (28.12.2016)

----------


## Barguzenok

Сегодня ходила на огонёк-чаепитие к старшему сыну, они просили поснимать. Сказала, что подготовили конкурсы, но из первых пяти минут поняла, что снимать то и нечего. Все уткнулись в телефоны. 
[img]http://*********su/7545680m.jpg[/img]
Могу выставить фотки всех 20-ти человек, но поверте на слово - ВСЕ фотографии такие же)))
Нарисовала на доске ветку ели и устроила фотосессию. Нужно же с чего-то начинать. Меняла в облаке мыслей картинку то на бриллиант, то на машину, то на кусок пиццы. Сперва вяло дело шло
[img]http://*********su/7546704m.jpg[/img]
Потом разошлись и даже подурачились, "подрались" за подарок)))
[img]http://*********su/7551824m.jpg[/img]
Дальше всё было весело. Провели разные конкурсы. Кто-то предложил написать на бумажках свои имена и играть в фанты. К последнему человеку у меня кончилась фантазия в придумывании заданий и я попросила быть владельца записки - дирижёром. Она быстро согнала свой хор в кучу. Кого-то поставили на стульчики и они начали петь в лесу родилась ёлочка. После первых двух строк я поняла, что дальше им наскучит и попросила их петь хрюкая (в тот момент это казалось моей придумкой, но прекрасно понимаю, что просто где-то, когда-то это краем уха слышала и на корочке записалось :Grin: ). И так каждые две строчки - меняла звуки. То они хором лаяли, то мяукали, то квакали, и даже пукали. Нахохотались. Вот я и подумала, а на юбилее пройдёт такой экспромт? И какую песню будет легко под него спеть?

----------

Курица (29.12.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Кого-то поставили на стульчики и они начали петь в лесу родилась ёлочка. После первых двух строк я поняла, что дальше им наскучит и попросила их петь хрюкая (в тот момент это казалось моей придумкой, но прекрасно понимаю, что просто где-то, когда-то это краем уха слышала и на корочке записалось). И так каждые две строчки - меняла звуки. То они хором лаяли, то мяукали, то квакали, и даже пукали. Нахохотались.


Аня, верно, все идеи витают в воздухе: в программе "Подмосковные вечера" эту фишку используют-в конкурсе "Не надо ЛЯ_ЛЯ" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTQ8flqcHRs 



> Вот я и подумала, а на юбилее пройдёт такой экспромт? И какую песню будет легко под него спеть?


А почему нет? Легко!
Самая "деньрожденная песня" :Derisive:  "Пусть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам..."
На одном из юбилеев недавно мы для юбиляра (у которого-так сложилось-из членов семьи-только кот)-её, эту песню-мяукали от имени его кота, ждущего дома))).
Кому-то из собачников передавали привет лаем)))-пролаяли его любимую песню)хором)
так что-определитесь со звуками-и вперед)))Хоть всю фауну задействуйте)))

----------

Barguzenok (29.12.2016), falik (06.01.2017)

----------


## Barguzenok

> Самая "деньрожденная песня" "Пусть бегут неуклюже пешеходы по лужам..."


Точно ж))) А то я на каравае зациклилась и хепибёздее)))

----------


## Shtral

*Barguzenok*, 
Ну вот Аня мы и здесь встретились с тобой. Видно у нас общие темы и интересы, раз интересуемся одним и тем же. Поддержу твою тему, так как только вчера выложил на PSP, и здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141216&page=7 свою ссылку с яндек-диска с материалом игры "Подмосковные вечера" или как я её назвал сам "Забавные игры" сделанной в проге PowerPoint. Так же, там есть звуковая нарезка этих игр, и Word файл с заданием на эти игры. Так же ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/_V31hRUs35bDKD. Посмотри может пригодиться.

----------

Barguzenok (30.12.2016), Курица (30.12.2016)

----------


## Barguzenok

> Ну вот Аня мы и здесь встретились с тобой.


Стас, да конечно же встретились. Где ещё нам встречаться, если не в инете. Это города наши большие, а инет - маааленький)))



> с материалом игры "Подмосковные вечера"


С удовольствием посмотрю и использую. Спасибо.

----------


## Nikol

Доброго времени суток!Немножко не по теме. Дорогие ведущие! Помогите маленькому коллеге победить в конкурсе праздничных костюмов! Конкурс от праздничного агентства.
№ 15 индеец   Голосование закончится завтра

https://ok.ru/profile/563804172353/s...66237987640641



Богдану 6 лет. Работает вместе со  мной с 4 лет. Несколько фото с "работы"))))

----------


## Щастье

всем доброй ночи))) быть может, не там с вопросом обращаюсь, не велите казнить)) подскажите - посоветуйте - ткните моськой, где и какой лучше микрофон приобрести..чтобы было хорошее соотношение цена - качество ( хорошее, в смысле чем дешевле - тем для меня хорошее))) Только начинаю раскручивать себя и с головой погружаться в атмосферу праздников, и хочется свой микрофон, чтобы ни от кого не зависеть. А на что даже примерно обращать внимания, не знаю..Два года назад была на курсах, и видела оч милый микрофончик - головной, да еще и флешечку можно впихнуть. И все же, буду рада, коли опытные люди посоветуют и направят, где брать и на что смотреть, чтобы не лопухнуться

----------


## римо

Дорогие коллеги здравствуйте! Я только зарегистрировалась на сайте. Короче я новичок!!! Пока меня всё устраивает у вас или у нас. Хочу общаться больше с коллегами и интересоваться как в других регионах поживает культура. Может кто из вас подкинет свежую  информацию по проведению конкурса среди специалистов культуры досуговых учреждений

----------


## светик семицветик

Коллеги, доброй ночи! Подскажите какие конкурсы можно провести на конкурсно-игровой программе, посвященной любви в парке на открытом воздухе зимой. На праздник придет разношерстный народ.

----------


## Танюшкая

Где найти поздравление для молодоженов оригинальные от друзей чтобы вручить деньги?

----------


## Роза31

*Mazaykina*, 



> кто уже ориентируется на форуме ведущих, помогайте!


Здравствуйте!!!Извините пожалуйста за беспокойство....помогите мне пожалуйста...очень волнуюсь и переживаю. Я, начинающий ведущий, и на днях поступил вопрос: сколько я возьму за выпускной (70 человек, 6-7 часов работы). Я подумала и ответила,что 8000 (это с учетом диджея). И вот, она пишет,что для начинающего это много..... Задаю ей вопросы, и она начинает писать,что кто-то за 5000 тысяч проводит и она сама может за 5000.... Пишу, проводи сама(она моя одноклассница) или предложи тем, кто за 5000. На что она отвечает: "Я бы вообще не местных наняла". Скажите, я неправильно себя веду,да? Как себя вести,а....
Извините за сумбур!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Где найти поздравление для молодоженов оригинальные от друзей чтобы вручить деньги?


Возможно, что-то интересное есть в теме Способы сбора денег для молодых




> помогите мне пожалуйста...очень волнуюсь и переживаю. Я, начинающий ведущий, и на днях поступил вопрос: сколько я возьму за выпускной (70 человек, 6-7 часов работы). Я подумала и ответила,что 8000 (это с учетом диджея). И вот, она пишет,что для начинающего это много..... Задаю ей вопросы, и она начинает писать,что кто-то за 5000 тысяч проводит и она сама может за 5000.... Пишу, проводи сама(она моя одноклассница) или предложи тем, кто за 5000. На что она отвечает: "Я бы вообще не местных наняла". Скажите, я неправильно себя веду,да? Как себя вести,а....


Розочка, почитайте тему *Сколько стоит тамада?*  И там же можно написать свой вопрос. Ребята дают дельные советы! :Yes4:

----------

Роза31 (20.02.2017)

----------


## Роза31

> Розочка, почитайте тему Сколько стоит тамада? И там же можно написать свой вопрос. Ребята дают дельные советы!


спасибо большое!!!сейчас посмотрю!

----------


## Марина Мельникова

добрый день. Поделитесь своими любимыми наработками на второй день свадьбы. .))

----------


## Курица

*Марина Мельникова*, Марина, сейчас не так часто делают двухдневную свадьбу.
Но вот тут есть темка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=28590   - там -о втором дне свадьбы.

----------

Марина Мельникова (21.03.2017)

----------


## Юлия 81

Ин-ку-это самый шикарный форум для ведущих! Как только попадаешь на просторы форума, забываешь, зачем пришел. Я еще и думаю о том, какой же все таки я "тормоз", ибо мне никогда не сделать такие крутые штуки, как асы форума!!!


Прошу помощи (хотя не очень люблю это делать). Грядет юбилей замечательной женщины, одной из лучших ведущих нашего города. Тема-женщина-весна. Толкните, пните в нужном направлении, потому что не клеится ничего. Может кто-то уже проводил юбилею в подобном стиле?


Заранее благодарю всех откликнувшихся!

----------


## ЛюдмилаТолина

> Ин-ку-это самый шикарный форум для ведущих! Как только попадаешь на просторы форума, забываешь, зачем пришел.


Это точно! Сколько раз себя ловила на этом!!!!!!

----------


## Роза31

Здравствуйте!буду проводить день рождения, 39 лет, женщине. Пожалуйста помогите,где можно найти информацию "в стиле 90-х"? Ищу,ищу и все равно не могу найти сама...Пожалуйста направьте меня :Blush2: 




> Как только попадаешь на просторы форума, забываешь, зачем пришел.


У меня муж говорит: "Как заходишь на этот сайт все забываешь. Что ты ищешь там все время???"  :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый день! Видела на форуме мастеров, кто изготавливает клипы на дни рождения, юбилеи, по песням, переделывая текст и исполняя его . Не могу найти! Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Видела на форуме мастеров, кто изготавливает клипы на дни рождения, юбилеи, по песням, переделывая текст и исполняя его . Не могу найти!


Иннесса, скорее всего, вы говорите о творческом дуэте "*LIGA*" (Лаговской Игорь и Ганина Галина). 
Вот их тема:  *Нам песня праздник вести помогает!*

----------

Иннесса-75 (31.03.2017)

----------


## tanjika

> всем доброй ночи))) быть может, не там с вопросом обращаюсь, не велите казнить)) подскажите - посоветуйте - ткните моськой, где и какой лучше микрофон приобрести..чтобы было хорошее соотношение цена - качество ( хорошее, в смысле чем дешевле - тем для меня хорошее))) Только начинаю раскручивать себя и с головой погружаться в атмосферу праздников, и хочется свой микрофон, чтобы ни от кого не зависеть. А на что даже примерно обращать внимания, не знаю..Два года назад была на курсах, и видела оч милый микрофончик - головной, да еще и флешечку можно впихнуть. И все же, буду рада, коли опытные люди посоветуют и направят, где брать и на что смотреть, чтобы не лопухнуться


Меня тоже интересует микрофон, посоветуйте пожалуста

----------


## Петрова Нина

Всем добрый день. Поставили сложную задачу - провести вечер - проводы на заслуженный отдых директора крупного промышленного предприятия. Все гости из категории ВИП. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти, посмотреть поздравительные моменты, может конкурсы или слова.... Благодарю всех за помощь.

----------


## Галина-Z

> Всем добрый день. Поставили сложную задачу - провести вечер - проводы на заслуженный отдых директора крупного промышленного предприятия. Все гости из категории ВИП. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти, посмотреть поздравительные моменты, может конкурсы или слова.... Благодарю всех за помощь.


Как сказали бы в случае с гардеробом, нужно сначала определиться: вам нужен ширпотреб или индивидуальный пошив...

----------

nezabudka-8s (07.04.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Поставили сложную задачу - провести вечер - проводы на заслуженный отдых директора крупного промышленного предприятия. Все гости из категории ВИП. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти, посмотреть поздравительные моменты, может конкурсы или слова....





> Как сказали бы в случае с гардеробом, нужно сначала определиться: вам нужен ширпотреб или индивидуальный пошив...


Галочка, замечательная ассоциация! :Ok: 
Итак, Нина, если согласны на "ширпотреб", велком в тему:  Проводы на пенсию

Если нужен эксклюзив, прогуляйтесь по разделу: Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных авторов -ведущих форума IN-KU

----------


## helgania

Добрвый вечер коллеги! Может у кого ест сценарии конкурса многодетных семей? Поделитесь заранее спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Может у кого ест сценарии конкурса многодетных семей?


Полистайте тему:
 День Семьи, Любви и Верности. Семейные праздники.
Может, там что-нибудь интересное попадётся.

----------


## Матильда 1967

50 классная.mp3

----------

Babsy (29.09.2017), Курица (18.04.2017), лариса61 (06.06.2017), Ольгия (18.04.2017), Таня Назарова (06.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (18.04.2017)

----------


## Матильда 1967

Девочки нашла песню Оксаны Белоус песня женщине про 50.Нужен минус!Ё!!Помогите!Пробовала сама убрать голос.......не поучилось.А минус найти не могу!!!!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки нашла песню Оксаны Белоус песня женщине про 50.Нужен минус!Ё!!Помогите!Пробовала сама убрать голос.......не поучилось.А минус найти не могу!!!!!!!


Света, ответила здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5365447

----------

Матильда 1967 (19.04.2017)

----------


## Димитрий

Пальчик порезал. Помогите. Митька плячит  :Tu:

----------


## Матильда 1967

СПАСИБИЩЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!Учу.пою.......

----------


## ekalavr

Здравствуйте.  Помогите найти песню ко дню здоровья.  Идем с детьми в лес на один день нужна заключительная песня для команды.

----------


## Ниа

Всем здравствуйте! ))) я прошу прощения,но мне очень сложно ориентироваться в вашем мире. 30 сообщений за 30 дней боюсь не осилить...получается мое существование здесь безнадежно? Хочется конечно получать информацию и делиться своей,но пока я новичок на столько что мне и поделиться не чем. Безвыходная ситуация прямо скажем! 
Очень хочется найти интересные игры с детьми начальной школы,поучиться у знающих и продвинутых аниматоров. Скажите, может кто-нибудь помочь? Пока у меня ни одна ссылка не открывается..а это мое первое сообщение в форуме)))))

----------


## Джина

> 30 сообщений за 30 дней боюсь не осилить..


невозможное возможно)))




> Очень хочется найти интересные игры с детьми начальной школы,поучиться у знающих и продвинутых аниматоров.


Здесь были?
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128

Там есть открытые разделы и закрытые. Начинайте общаться в открытых, задавайте вопросы, читайте. И сами не заметите, как наберете сообщения и все разделы будут открыты.
Удачи!

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.05.2017), valensiya.05 (07.06.2017)

----------


## Ильич

> Поставили сложную задачу - провести вечер - проводы на заслуженный отдых директора крупного промышленного предприятия. Все гости из категории ВИП. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти, посмотреть поздравительные моменты, может конкурсы или слова....


Какие конкурсы с ВИПами?
О чем вы?
ПАРТСОБРАНИЕ с речами, это да. Славословие банкет и максимум концерт и усе.




> я прошу прощения,но мне очень сложно ориентироваться в вашем мире. 30 сообщений за 30 дней боюсь не осилить...получается мое существование здесь безнадежно? Хочется конечно получать информацию и делиться своей,но пока я новичок на столько что мне и поделиться не чем. Безвыходная ситуация прямо скажем!


Пишитте, общайтесь, флудите но в меру и двери откроются.
Только настойчивым все открывается.

----------


## Mazaykina

> 30 сообщений за 30 дней боюсь не осилить.


Если Вы напишите хотя бы 5 постов, уже откроется много тем и разделов. Главное- было бы желание.




> Только настойчивым все открывается.


Привет, дорогой Ильич! Сколько лет, сколько зим.  :Smile3:

----------


## Affection

Здравствуйте, жители тамадейского   раздела  нашего  форума!!!Помогите,  пожалуйста.  сориентироваться  у  вас..Мне  нужны  конкурсы  на юбилей   сестры  (55) и   ещё   хотят какую-нибудь  сказку (чтоб  гости шуточно  инсценировали),  а  так  же   какие-нибудь песни-переделки. И  всё  это   за  один  день найти!!!!Я   не   волшебница... Разве  что  с  вашей  помощью.. Подскажите,  пожалуйста,  -  где  искать. Тем  ,  сокровищниц   и  прочих  подразделов   так  много!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Мне нужны конкурсы на юбилей сестры (55) и ещё хотят какую-нибудь сказку (чтоб гости шуточно инсценировали), а так же какие-нибудь песни-переделки.


Елена, посмотрите темы:

Юбилей Двух Пятёрок

  Театры-экспромты, сказки для Юбилеев и корпоративов

Песни переделки на день рождения

Песни на юбилей 

Красивые слова на юбилее для милых дам 

Карточки-игры для юбилеев.

 Музыкальные игры и конкурсы (для взрослых)

Юбилеи - возраст не помеха!

ЮБИЛЕИ...Возраст- не помеха. Том 2.

Конкурсы и игры в этом разделе, там несколько тем:
Конкурсы, игры, загадки 

Если ничего подходящего не найдёте, напишите свою просьбу в теме:
Юбилейная панорама: идеи и помощь

----------

Курица (07.06.2017)

----------


## Affection

*nezabudka-8s*, спасибо   огромное!!!!

----------


## Белая розочка

Здравствуйте, уважаемые мастера! Подскажите, пожалуйста, обсуждалась ли тема "Самогон"? Молодожены хотят дарить и продавать самогон, как это можно обыграть?)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Молодожены хотят дарить и продавать самогон


Леночка, а молодожёны в курсе, что по российскому законодательству продавать самогон частным лицам запрещено? Гнать самогон можно, но только для себя.

Деятельность по производству и розничной продаже алкогольной продукции вправе осуществлять только юридические лица, это регламентируется Федеральным законом "О государственном регулировании производства и оборота этилового спирта, алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции". Поэтому продавать алкоголь, без регистрации в качестве индивидуальных предпринимателей и необходимых лицензий, нельзя. А получить такие документы весьма проблематично.))
Впрочем, это не наши заботы... :Meeting:  Хотят люди проблемы с законом, пусть сами решают.

Смотрите, чтобы на этой свадьбе не получилось так, как рассказывала Владаня в теме "Казусы с тамадой":
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4838522
Удачи Вам!

----------


## Белая розочка

Светлана, спасибо, за оперативный ответ и развернутый ответ о законодательстве! Я считаю себя и молодоженов вполне адекватными и законопослушными людьми. Прошу прощения, видимо, я неверно поставила вопрос... Продавать, не в смысле - за деньги, свадьба не то место, где родственники и друзья будут спиртное покупать и это мне кажется очевидным, а за какие-либо способности гостя.
Думаю, шуточное вручение 3 сувенирных бутылочек за неординарные способности гостей не повлечет за собой проблемы с законом. 
Жаль, что не подсказали, как красиво и грамотно обыграть старинный напиток на современной свадьбе.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Прошу прощения, видимо, я неверно поставила вопрос... Продавать не в смысле - за деньги, свадьба не то место, где родственники и гости будут спиртное покупать и это мне кажется очевидным.


Леночка, это я прошу прощения. Не поняла, что вы имели ввиду только свадьбу и торговлю "понарошку"! )) По фразе "молодожены хотят дарить и продавать самогон" мне представилось, что они этим собираются заниматься по жизни. :Grin:  Вот что значит интернет! Каждый понимает в меру своей испорченности! :Taunt: 




> Жаль, что не подсказали, как красиво и грамотно обыграть старинный напиток на современной свадьбе.


Лена, погодите, может кто-нибудь подскажет. Я не тамада! Работаю музруком в детском саду.))) Просто хорошо ориентируюсь на форуме, поэтому часто направляю, куда надо. 
Тему такую не встречала. :Meeting: 

Зато по поисковику нашла сообщение *gvs* - *здесь*. Галина предложила игру-конкурс "Моряки", которая заканчивается так:

_Ну, а для гостей любезных
У нас подарок есть полезный,
Мы привезли вам самогон,
Похмельный чтоб лечить синдром.
А на закуску – огурец…
Так крикнем «Горько!» наконец!_

----------

Белая розочка (09.06.2017)

----------


## Славина

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, обсуждалась ли тема "Самогон"? Молодожены хотят дарить и продавать самогон, как это можно обыграть?)


Не встречала. Как обыграть? Я бы наверное сказала так, что одни люди считают, что пить надо меньше, другие считают, что пить надо больше, но все они едины в одном - "пить надо". Я думаю алкаголь в малых количествах не вреден и сегодня на празднике гостям будут презентованы такие бутылочки с "живой водой".

 Или такое 
Если выпить стопку - будет аппетит.
Если выпить стакан - будет настроение.
Если выпить бутылку - будет праздник души...
Ну, а если выпить литр - будет всё: и аппетит, и настроение, и праздник души... Но ты этого... не вспомнишь! Давайте сегодня постараемся с вами и повеселиться от души и все запомнить! В этом вам поможет наша "живая вода".



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Белая розочка (09.06.2017), Варшава (09.06.2017), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (24.11.2017), Роза31 (22.06.2017)

----------


## Белая розочка

*Светлана*, спасибо большое, что помогли! Самой было как-то неприятно, что ситуация показалась неоднозначной( Благодарю вас за помощь!

*Ирина*, спасибо огромное! Этого будет вполне достаточно! Очень рада, что с вашей помощью, я смогу представить идею заказчика!

----------

nezabudka-8s (09.06.2017)

----------


## zwetlana

Едем со своим коллективом на выездной корпоратив. Проблема в том, что  некоторые не пьют совсем и подчеркивают это, другие чувствуют себя неловко. Получается, одни участвуют в играх, конкурсах, а часть сидит и обсуждает. Как исправить ситуацию?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Едем со своим коллективом на выездной корпоратив. Проблема в том, что  некоторые не пьют совсем и подчеркивают это, другие чувствуют себя неловко. Получается, одни участвуют в играх, конкурсах, а часть сидит и обсуждает.


Светочка, прочитала, что Вы работаете музыкальным руководителем в детском саду. Значит, не только тёзка, но и коллега.
Отвечу Вам, как человек непьющий. Совсем.))) Хорошо, что в вашем коллективе таких людей несколько, им легче. Я в своих коллективах, где бы не работала, всегда была одна такая белая ворона.)) Стараюсь это не подчёркивать в компании, никого не обсуждать. Поднимаю сок или минералку, когда выпивают. Участвую в конкурсах и играх, танцую, веселюсь со всеми наравне. То есть, это зависит от самого человека, его лёгкости на подъём и характера, способности расслабиться без допинга.)))
Меня напрягает только, когда начинают уговаривать выпить или выспрашивать, почему не пью. Может, проблемы со здоровьем? Да нет же! Это просто моя жизненная позиция - всегда быть в трезвом уме и твёрдой памяти.)) Пьющих по всей России - полно! Мою дозу найдётся, кому выпить. А вот трезвенников - по пальцам пересчитать.
Откровенно скажу, такой ответ обычно не нравится. Поэтому, стараюсь избегать этих разговоров. Просто отшучиваюсь, перевожу тему...))




> Как исправить ситуацию?


Самое главное - найти такие конкурсы и игры, которые заинтересуют и тех, и других. Не акцентировать и не обращать внимание, что эти люди пьют, а эти - нет, не разделять на два "лагеря". Я понимаю, что пьющие люди чувствуют себя неловко, поэтому и пытаются напоить остальных... Но если продумать развлекательную программу так, чтобы она была интересна всем, создать настроение - проблем не будет! Чего вам и желаю!

Например, можно задействовать непьющих в озвученной сказке-экспромте, тогда им поневоле придётся дурачиться, чтобы не сорвать номер.))

Надеюсь, что опытные ведущие подключатся к разговору и посоветуют, что ещё можно сделать в данной ситуации.

А пока посмотрите темки с материалами, вдруг что-то пригодится: 
Корпоратив на природе
Конкурсы для вечеринки и корпоративов
Театры-экспромты, сказки для Юбилеев и корпоративов
раздел -  Конкурсы, игры, загадки

----------

zwetlana (25.06.2017)

----------


## Курица

> Не акцентировать и не обращать внимание, что эти люди пьют, а эти - нет, не разделять на два "лагеря". Я понимаю, что пьющие люди чувствуют себя неловко, поэтому и пытаются напоить остальных... Но если продумать развлекательную программу так, чтобы она была интересна всем, создать настроение - проблем не будет! Чего вам и желаю!


согласна со Светой полностью (сама такая)))))))))))))) :Meeting: , минералку залпом, скривившись, могу пить)))
Тут дело (ИМХО) в следующем:один из случаев. когда ведущему конкретно надо не давать гостям расслабляться, "гнать" программу. ..чтобы трезвым было некогда обсуждать выпивших, а тем-навязывать рУмочку непьющим)
Поэтому -адреса даны Светой, сходите)))Подготовите уже СЛЕДУЮЩИЙ-сегодня не успеть)-корпорат так, что пальчики оближут и те, и эти)


ЗЫ. А вот с этими "некоторыми", скажу прямо, Вам не повезло)))



> некоторые не пьют совсем и подчеркивают это


Похоже, опять вспомним Сталина с его "кадры решают всё"!
Увы, как моя бабушка говаривала, "с гада рыбины не сделаешь"...уж если кто привык обсуждать других-таких не исправишь)

----------

nezabudka-8s (12.06.2017), zwetlana (25.06.2017)

----------


## Смоляниова2

Девочки помогите пожалуйста. Субботний юбиляр мед работник. Берет кровь на анализы, проверяет ее. Просила, сделать что-то связанное с кровью, ее работой. Я в этом ничего не понимаю, столько уже информации про кровь прочитала... может подскажите, наводку, мысль какую? Буду благодарна

----------


## Курица

> Просила, сделать что-то связанное с кровью, ее работой.


 :Taunt: Нарядись в белый халат и отправься "делать ЕЁ РАБОТУ"-в одной руке ватка, другой Большим Шприцом типа "берешь кровь" из вены)))) (имитируешь)  и тут же ДИАГНОЗ ВЫДАЕШЬ -не ты, а  твой диджей включает нарезку с диагнозом... ПРЕСЛОВУТУЮ  "муз. шляпу"))))выверни на лаборантский лад.
К примеру, кто-то узнает о небе, что он:
-я счастливый как никто...

а
 ПОДВОДКА:
_ВЫ, Марь Иванноа, столько уже крови "выпили" у своих пациентов, что даже не могу назвать, сколько. Так позвольте сегодня Я займусь этим)))

----------

Elena_privat (19.07.2017), Матильда 1967 (13.06.2017)

----------


## Смоляниова2

> делать ЕЁ РАБОТУ


Таняяя, точно! Вот голова у тебя!!! Даже не подумала ! Спасибо! Точно, у меня были нарезки, болезни надо угадать. Спасибо тебе еще раз!)))

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте! Всем хорошего дня. Может, кто-то мне сможет помочь. Не помню совершенно откуда скачивала карточки с песнями и звуками (хрю -хрю, гав-гав и т.д.) На рубашке изображен волк и надпись "Щас спою". Когда готовилась к новогодникам - скачала. А теперь не могу у себя в компьютере найти. Может не сохранила. Если кому-то знакомо - подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

> Может, кто-то мне сможет помочь. Не помню совершенно откуда скачивала карточки с песнями и звуками (хрю -хрю, гав-гав и т.д.) На рубашке изображен волк и надпись "Щас спою". Когда готовилась к новогодникам - скачала. А теперь не могу у себя в компьютере найти. Может не сохранила. Если кому-то знакомо - подскажите пожалуйста!


Леночка!!!!(Потеряшка, привет!)
У меня только одна мысль-это, наверное, только тут могло быть: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=113

----------


## Барановская Наталья

Дорогие мои тамадеюшки, давно уже не обращалась к вам за помощью, но необходимость такая настала. На свадьбе будет много молодых парней и мне хотелось бы какой нибудь эпизод для них сделать. Все парни мощные, статные. Танцевать их заставить разные танцы? ой, не знаю. Помогите советом!

----------


## Nikol

Дорогие коллеги! Доброго времени суток. Юбилей у директора АЗС. Может было что у кого похожее или материал какой есть на форуме? подскажите пожалуйста!

----------


## Іванка

Дорогие  "не коллеги", так как я из раздела музикальных руководителей. Но так сложилось, что у меня 30. 06. выпускной в институте. Мне нужно подготовить сценку о том,  как мы сдавали гос. екзамены. Помогите, пожалуйста с идеями.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> откуда скачивала карточки с песнями и звуками (хрю -хрю, гав-гав и т.д.) На рубашке изображен волк и надпись "Щас спою"


Елена сходи на ВКМ.я там встречала.



> много молодых парней и мне хотелось бы какой нибудь эпизод для них сделать. Все парни мощные, статные.


Конкурс из цирка,его потом многие делали. усадить их на стулья ,потом уложить на колени др. друга по кругу-убрать стулья и тост за Крепкую дружбу 



> Юбилей у директора АЗС


Сделай "трубопровод" 2 команды,2 капитана и 2 помощника.Что то катящееся (шары,конфеты и т.д.)всем уч-м по листу картона,сворачивают трубочкой,вставляют др. в друга и получается ОДНА общая труба,выстраиваются в линию.Задача капитанов добежать до одного стула на нем стоят в ведре шарики или конфеты круглые взять горсть добежать до команды и отправить по трубе в конце которой стоят помощники с ведерками и ловят эти сыпучие шарики или конфеты. Капитаны бегают до стула и обратно до тех пор пока там есть что отправлять по трубе Помощники ,прибегают к вам и сравниваем у кого больше?



> так как я из раздела музикальных руководителей. Но так сложилось, что у меня 30. 06. выпускной в институте. Мне нужно подготовить сценку о том, как мы сдавали гос. екзамены. Помогите, пожалуйста с идеями.


Как говориться и муз. образование вам в помошь! Спойте частушки на эту тему.2 строчки ты а остальные после тебя каждый раз повторяют какую то определённую фразу.По принципу Бандурина.Многие на свадьбу делают. "А мы танцуем и поём и нам все до лампочки!"

----------

Ritulya993 (21.07.2017), Барановская Наталья (28.06.2017)

----------


## Nikol

*ТАТЬЯНА55*,  спасибо огромное

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (27.06.2017)

----------


## nyrochka

Девочки, помогите советом! Просили хорошие люди провести помолвку дочери - отказаться не смогла, хоть и не проводила никогда.Вести нужно в кафе примерно 4 часа, будет30 чел. В интернете - ерунда, мне бы хоть примерный план, что за чем. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Курица

> провести помолвку дочери





> В интернете - ерунда





> хоть примерный план


ИМХО, конечно.Не проводила, не приходилось, но думаю так сделала бы:историю знакомства и любви я бы рассказала-показала-фотофильм, м.б., и обыграла.
Потом-перезнакомила гостей с одной и другой стороны.
Подвела бы к кульминации -вручению колечка...
И поиграла бы с друзьями-типа репетиции свадьбы...

----------

i.s555 (02.10.2017), nyrochka (04.07.2017)

----------


## Svetulya1980

Всем здравствуйте! Я с просьбой. Есть заказ на свадебную вечеринку (назьіваю так, по скольку вообще ничего свадебного не хотят...) на тему: Скандинавские страньі. Исландия. Просто игрового материала у меня много, и здесь тоже есть. Может кто тематическое что подскажет....

----------


## Ольгия

> на тему: Скандинавские страньі. Исландия. Может кто тематическое что подскажет....


Скандинавия включает в себя три страны — Швеция, Норвегия, Дания. Если брать в более широком смысле, то ещё Исландия, Финляндия.

Шведская муз.группа АВВА – 1)расшифровать аббревиатуру 2)муз конкурс «Угадай песню по вступлению».
Шведский стол – кулинарный конкурс
Шведские спички – притча о спичке
Шведская стенка = перетанцовка «скандинавы против русских (в вашем случае, украинцев; или белорусов, или славян - наших, короче)))».

Швеция подарила нам двух уникальных героев, благодаря которым мы поверили в летающих человечков и в то, что девчонки могут быть ещё бо́льшими сорванцами, чем мальчишки. О каких героях идет речь? (Карлсон и Пеппи Длинныйчулок) = игровые конкурсы.
Тролли - в скандинавской мифологии враждебные людям существа, живущие в горах и охраняющие от людей сокровища.

Что мы знаем о финнах?  — Настоящий финн сдержан, медлителен, серьёзен, молчалив. Он сам говорит тихо и не любит громкоголосых личностей. Финны очень ценят свою природу и заботятся о ней. А еще они очень точны и пунктуальны, никогда не опаздывают. 
Горячие финские парни. Кто ещё не достаточно горяч, тех разогреть конкурсами про финскую сауну. Начать с фитнес-разминки «Тёпленькая пошла» и перейти к конкурсам про баню.

Датчане - спокойные, раскованные, терпимые к образу жизни других людей, отличному от их собственного. Много у датчан традиций и обычаев, связанных с повседневной жизнью. Например, в королевстве собака не должна не только никого кусать, но даже и лаять на почтальона. А еще они очень хорошие рыболовы. Вот мы сейчас узнаем, как вы можете рыбу ловить = конкурс «Рыбалка».

Скандинавия или Скандинавы – перестраивалка

Викинги: 
Кто знает, кто такие викинги? Викинги – воины и моряки. Смелые и сильные. Плавали они на судах, которые назывались… как? Их корабли назывались драккары. Большинство боевых кораблей было ярко раскрашено. Резные головы драконов, иногда позолоченные, украшали носы судов. Такое же украшение могло быть на корме, а в некоторых случаях там красовался извивающийся хвост дракона.  Суда викингов двигались с помощью парусов и вёсел. Простой парус квадратной формы, сделанный из грубого холста, часто разрисовывался в полосы и клетки. С помощью искусных приспособлений капитан мог вести корабль против ветра. 
Сейчас мы с вами будем набирать команду на драккар.
Посвящение в викинги. Придумать каждому участнику скандинавское имя (Олаф, Эрик, Рюрик, Рагнар, Ингвар, Бьёрг, Хельга, Халлотта, Дарри, Уна, Халли, Эрна, Фрида и т.п.). 
Выбрать Ярла (вождя) (и его ярлицу  :Grin: )))).

Игровые моменты:
Создать таинственное Дерево ДУХОВ и загадать своё сокровенное желание или пожелание молодожёнам = повязать на ветку цветные ленточки.

Гончарное искусство = конкурс «Крышечка и чашечка» из пластилина.
Гадание на рунах. Можно совместить обычное гадание с фантами: Ждёт тебя то-то, если выполнишь это…

В эпоху викингов (да и позже) пиры в Скандинавии, зачастую, назывались очень просто — ПИВО, по основному напитку, употребляемому на них (в сагах встречаются выражения: «собраться на пиво», «устроить пиво» и т. п.) 
Викинги собирались вместе, чтобы отметить день зимнего солнцестояния, приход весны, сбор урожая, свадьбу, рождение детей и другие важные события года. Во времена викингов самым обычным делом было просиживать за пиршественным столом ночь напролёт. В Исландии на такие «посиделки» было обязательным приглашать всех родичей, а в Норвегии — ещё и соседей из близлежащих хуторов.

Викинги на пирах предпочитали употреблять эль – разновидность пива. 
Варка пива была своеобразным ритуалом, основной целью которого являлось удержать злых духов вдали от напитка.
Варили его женщины викингов по осени, после сборки урожая. Хранился эль в деревянных бочках, а на пиру его черпали кружками прямо из бочек или же пили из рога = конкурсы про пиво.

ЗАБАВЫ викингов в свободное от походов время:
- ХОРОВОДЫ
- СРЕДНЕВЕКОВЫЕ игры
Стрельба из лука и метание топора = кольцеброс на бутылку шампанского.

Многочисленные озёра на этих территориях остались со времён Ледникового периода = конкурс: каждому игроку выдаётся по 2 куска картона, кто быстрее пересечёт озеро, становясь только на эти «островки». Можно дополнить конкурсом «Рыбалка» - одновременно собирать разложенную между ними «рыбу».

Фотосессия со шлемами, мечами и щитами (из картона).

А вот идея с соседнего форума от Сергея gubans :
Рассказать сагу, то есть легенду - У викингов была такая традиция. Если муж, вернувшийся из похода, заподозрит, что его жена была не верна, то её пристёгивали к щиту, закрепляя косы в растяжку. После метали топоры, отрубая косы. Если муж промахивался, попав в неё, значит, она была не верна. 
Ну, а если косы были отрублены, значит, её реабилитировали.
Но, как вы понимаете, верность и доверие – понятие двустороннее. Сейчас мы проверим, насколько МУЖ доверяет свой жене.
Завязать ему глаза, сверху к голове приложить воздушный шарик, и, типа, супруга должна метать дротики от дартса. Если шарик лопнет, то он реабилитирован.
Ведущий считает «раз, два …», а на счёт «три» кто-то из рядом стоящих друзей прокалывает шар булавкой.
Смысл, чтобы испытуемый выбросил адреналин. Смех окружающих обеспечен)))).

Затем супругам дать клятву древнескандинавским богам о вечной любви и верности друг другу.

----------

Nikol (07.09.2017), Svetulya1980 (15.08.2017), Курица (19.07.2017), Смоляниова2 (25.09.2017)

----------


## Джонечка

Здравствуйте! Подскажите какие игры можно подобрать для детского дня рождения для детей 6-7 лет, у мальчика день рождения? Ведущий клоун!

----------


## Курица

> какие игры можно подобрать для детского дня рождения для детей 6-7 лет, у мальчика день рождения?


https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128  -тебе в эту тему,
*Джонечка*

----------


## Nikol

Доброго времени суток! помогите пожалуйста советами. Впервые провожу выкуп. Решила сделать в русско-народном стиле. Вот теперь голову ломаю какие задания дать  жениху, чтобы силой помериться. не перетягивание же каната мне делать. на меткость - шары выбивать. а вот с силой, ловкостью  как-то заминка у меня

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Впервые провожу выкуп. Решила сделать в русско-народном стиле. Вот теперь голову ломаю какие задания дать жениху


Есть такая тема:  *Свадьба по-русски*

----------


## Nikol

> Есть такая тема: Свадьба по-русски


Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Аина

Все привет!!! Приятно оказаться в обществе творческих позитивных харизматичных людей! ) 
Может я не по теме, но у меня огромнейшая проблема!!! Впервые за многолетнюю практику проведения различных мероприятий столкнулась с такой проблемой, что в голове нет ничего!!!! ИДЕЙ кроме как звезды в граненом стакане и повестка "Офицерского собирания" НЕТ!!! Сегодня позвонила заказчик и попросила организовать празднование дня присвоения ей звания подполковника!!!!! Может у кого есть идеи!!! Мне бы хоть оттолкнуться от чего-то ((((

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Все привет!!! Приятно оказаться в обществе творческих позитивных харизматичных людей! ) 
> Может я не по теме, но у меня огромнейшая проблема!!! Впервые за многолетнюю практику проведения различных мероприятий столкнулась с такой проблемой, что в голове нет ничего!!!! ИДЕЙ кроме как звезды в граненом стакане и повестка "Офицерского собирания" НЕТ!!! Сегодня позвонила заказчик и попросила организовать празднование дня присвоения ей звания подполковника!!!!! Может у кого есть идеи!!! Мне бы хоть оттолкнуться от чего-то ((((


Звезды это хорошо! Можно оттолкнуться от фразы-  "звезды сошлись" или настоящая женщина (как настоящий полковник, в песне) .... как то так...

Друзья, прошу у вас совета! Заказали свадьбу, а у невесты ребеночек есть. Ему года 3-4. В какой момент поставить про ребеночка? Гадание у нас чуть раньше середины праздника. А малыш будет среди гостей. Вот сижу и думаю... в какой момент про него сказать, то....  жених очень хорошо к нему относится, сыном называет. А встречаются они  чуть больше года.

----------


## Славина

> В какой момент поставить про ребеночка? Гадание у нас чуть раньше середины праздника. А малыш будет среди гостей. Вот сижу и думаю... в какой момент про него сказать,


Вот перед гаданием и скажи: - Сегодня все нашим молодоженам желаю счастья, а что такое счастье? Можно послушать ответы гостей. Дальше стихотворение это пусти. Скажи, что у наших молодожёнов уже есть маленькое счастье - очаровательный малыш, а как известно, счастья много не бывает, спроси у него хотел бы он себе братика или сестричку и спроси кого именно? Как говорится, устами младенца глаголет истина, не будем откладывать в долгий ящик работу над этим делом, давайте сейчас определимся кто же будет у нашего малыша в скором будущем братик или сестричка!

Что такое счастье?
Счастье это просто.
Начинается оно c полуметра роста.
Это распашонки, Пинетки и слюнявчик,
Новенький описанный Мамин сарафанчик.
Рваные колготки, Сбитые коленки,
Это разрисованные В коридоре стенки.
Счастье это мягкие Теплые ладошки,
За диваном фантики, На диване крошки.
Это целый ворох Сломанных игрушек,
Это постоянный Грохот погремушек.
Счастье это пяточки Босиком по полу.
Градусник под мышкой, Слезы и уколы.
Ссадины и раны, Синяки на лбу,
Это постоянное Что? да почему?
Счастье это санки, Снеговик и горка.
Маленькая свечка На огромном торте.
Это бесконечное «Почитай мне сказку»,
Это ежедневные Хрюша со Степашкой.
Это теплый носик Из-под одеяла,
Заяц на подушке, Синяя пижама.
Брызги по всей ванной, Пена на полу.
Кукольный театр, Утренник в саду.
Что такое счастье? Проще не ответить:
Есть оно у каждого — У кого есть дети)))))
© София Солнечная

----------

i.s555 (02.10.2017), Барановская Наталья (26.09.2017), Галак76 (16.12.2018), ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Елена Чумаченко (05.11.2017), Инна Уманская (01.10.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (02.10.2017)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> Вот перед гаданием и скажи:


Спасибо огромное! То что нужно! Как раз думала свой момент гадания немного изменить, вот этот вариант идеально подходит!!! Спасибочки!!!

----------


## Ирина ХУД РУК ДК

Здравствуйте! мне очень нужна помощь..сценка про чукчей смешная. ничего в голову не идет..может у кого-нибудь есть какие идеи.

----------


## чига

> Здравствуйте! мне очень нужна помощь..сценка про чукчей смешная. ничего в голову не идет..может у кого-нибудь есть какие идеи.


есть только музыкальная сказка про чукчу

----------


## Каверина

Коллеги! Может у кого-то есть опера "Место встречи изменить нельзя"? Где-то давно скачивала себе, а потом потеряла. очень нужна, такая прикольная....

----------


## Курица

> опера "Место встречи изменить нельзя"?


Вот: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6rQT/jkX6dqWCV 

И ещё -видео-команды КВН Дети лейтенанта Шмидта (тогда ещё артисты Барнаульского театра-студии «Калейдоскоп» -вариант-на Ютубе https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzdjK1oPE_M

----------

ГАЛИНА ТИХОМИРОВА (12.10.2020), Каверина (02.10.2017), Ольгия (02.10.2017)

----------


## Каверина

огромнейшее спасибище за оперу! Хочу на концерт к дню полиции забахать!

----------


## Ленуся1707

Всем доброго дня! Только-только зарегестрировалась на вашем форуме! И только-только начинаю свою деятельность организатора праздников. До этого работала аниматором, и то были подработки... а теперь я решила сделать Анимацию делом своей жизни)  и я уверена, что всё поучится,ведь я начинаю этот путь не одна, а с талантливым и любимым мужем) Начать хотим с нового года. Уже заказаны костюмы ДМ и Снегурки.. уже есть первые штрихи в сценарии Нового года. НО,
Знаете, очень хочется что-то новое в сценарий квартирника внести... но даже не знаю, что.. Вот с мужем думаем, может мастер-класс маленький включить в 20-минутную программу? типа украсить готовый новогодний шар бусинками...и чтобы ребенок себе на память оставил..как думаете? просто сплошные пляски и хороводы и загадки - это как-то примитивненько... или нет?? что думаете, форумчане?)

----------


## Барановская Наталья

> просто сплошные пляски и хороводы и загадки - это как-то примитивненько... или нет?? что думаете, форумчане?)


Ленуся, зачем только песни и пляски? Можно например пазлы новогодние складывать. Большие для маленького ребенка, средние для другого возраста. Можно из шариков снеговика собрать на двусторонний скотч клеить. А хороводы, стихи и песни - это традиция которая на новый год всегда приветствуется. У нас на форуме есть тема новогодняя. Вам прямиком туда надо! Там просто кладезь всяких идей и затей.

----------

Ленуся1707 (05.10.2017), ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.10.2017)

----------


## Ирина ХУД РУК ДК

я смогу ее где-нибудь посмотреть или послушать? весь интернет перелопатила, ничегошеньки не найду...

----------


## Курица

> я смогу *ее* где-нибудь посмотреть или послушать?


*Ирина*, о чём (или о ком))) вопрос? :Grin: 
Расскажите, и -быть может-мы вам поможем ЕЁ найти)

----------


## Елена Новосибирск

> Как только попадаешь на просторы форума, забываешь, зачем пришел.


Именно так и получается, когда попадаешь сюда с одной целью, а потом понимаешь, что всё... С головой утонула... И всё интересно!!! Захватывающе!!! Потрясно!!!

----------


## Татьяна Эдуардовна В

Добрый день! Обращаюсь за помощью... подскажите, как заработать Дворцу культуры (МБУК). Помимо платных кружков. Поделитесь опытом. Финансирование с НГ сокращается....

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> подскажите, как заработать Дворцу культуры (МБУК). Помимо платных кружков. Поделитесь опытом. Финансирование с НГ сокращается....


Татьяна Эдуардовна, с этим вопросом лучше обратиться к работникам культуры, в раздел  Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений.

Напишите в Беседку, познакомьтесь и пообщайтесь с коллегами, и там же можете задать свой вопрос:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142108
Надеюсь, Вам подскажут. Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Иннуша

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями музыки, танца или игры для с листочками (средняя группа). Хочется чего-то нового. Заранее благодарны

----------


## Ленуся1707

> Ленуся, зачем только песни и пляски? Можно например пазлы новогодние складывать. Большие для маленького ребенка, средние для другого возраста. Можно из шариков снеговика собрать на двусторонний скотч клеить. А хороводы, стихи и песни - это традиция которая на новый год всегда приветствуется. У нас на форуме есть тема новогодняя. Вам прямиком туда надо! Там просто кладезь всяких идей и затей.


спасибо большое за идеи! пазлы для себя отметила. Хороводы и стихи конечно оставим! просто чтобы какими-то интересностями разбавить программу)) спасибо ещё раз!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, идеями музыки, танца или игры для с листочками (средняя группа). Хочется чего-то нового. Заранее благодарны


Иннуша, здесь взрослые! :Grin:   Они танцы с листочками с 4-х летними детьми вряд ли знают.)))) Это вам к музрукам нужно сходить, к русским:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=143

 или украинским:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=187

----------


## Александра 888

Всем здраствуйте. Очень рада попасть на сайт в надежде найти поддержку и новые креативные идеи. Так как нахожусь у самого начала, хочу попросить помочь с идеями интересных знакомств гостей в начале юбилея. :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

*Александра 888*, добро пожаловать, ты оказалась в нужное время в нужном месте)




> ак как нахожусь у самого начала, хочу попросить помочь с идеями интересных знакомств гостей в начале юбилея


Приглашаю на Кухню юбилея, это тут https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=476 
Начать читать лучше с этой темки: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136987

----------

yabloko-tv (09.10.2017)

----------


## romik-13

Здравствуйте, очень нужна помощь. Вокальному детскому коллективу исполняется 18 лет . Хотелось бы поздравить всех песней на мотив Лепса я поднимаю руки, но к сожалению ничего не приходит в голову.

----------


## Курица

> Вокальному детскому коллективу исполняется 18 лет . Хотелось бы поздравить всех песней на мотив Лепса я поднимаю руки,


*romik-13*, в порядке размышления...
Обычно, когда выбирают песню для переделки, останавливают на чём-то свой выбор потому, что какие-то строчки из песни в "первозданном" виде подходят и для уже измененного варианта.
Открыла выбранный вами вариант.
Текст:
Я давно уже читаю по слогам.
Я давно не доверяю лишь словам.
Я давно все выбираю в этой жизни сам!
Знаю сколько было у меня подруг.
Знаю точно - там где север, а где юг;
Но тебя увидел - сразу все забылось вдруг!

Припев:
Я поднимаю руки - хочу тебе сдаться,
Ведь ты же так красива в свои восемнадцать.
Я поднимаю руки, но вдруг может статься,
Ты новый шанс от скуки, и незачем гнаться.

Я поднимаю руки - хочу тебе сдаться,
Ведь ты же так красива в свои восемнадцать.
Я поднимаю руки, но вдруг может статься,
Ты просто шанс от скуки, и незачем гнаться.

Ты горишь, и твой пожар не потушить
Ты со мной готова каждый день делить,
Даже если и придется вдруг послушной быть.
Может сразу стоит обо всем забыть,
Кинув якорь, где-то - тихо-мирно плыть?
А меня, ты знаешь, просто так не изменить!

Припев:
Я поднимаю руки - хочу тебе сдаться,
Ведь ты же так красива в свои восемнадцать.
Я поднимаю руки, но вдруг может статься,
Ты новый шанс от скуки, и незачем гнаться.

Я поднимаю руки - хочу тебе сдаться,
Ведь ты же так красива в свои восемнадцать.
Я поднимаю руки, но вдруг может статься,
Ты просто шанс от скуки, и незачем гнаться!

[Проигрыш]

Я поднимаю руки - хочу тебе сдаться,
Ведь ты же так красива в свои восемнадцать.
Я поднимаю руки, но вдруг может статься,
Ты новый шанс от скуки, и незачем гнаться.

Я поднимаю руки - хочу тебе сдаться,
Ведь ты же так красива в свои восемнадцать.
Я поднимаю руки, но вдруг может статься,
Ты просто шанс от скуки, и незачем гнаться!
_
Григорий Лепс - Я поднимаю руки, хочу тебе сдаться
Июль, 2015._

Кроме того, что и девушке, которой хочет сдаться мужчина-18, и вашей студии столько же, параллелей не нашла) :Meeting: 

Может быть, взять что-то попроще? Из "Барбариков", к примеру?Детский же коллектив!!!

Или, если пойти по пути "18 мне уже")))),???
Подумайте :Derisive:

----------


## romik-13

Да пожалуй вы правы, хотя попробую еще может что то и получится на эту мелодию , а вот про 18 мне уже даже и не подумала . Барбарики не рассматриваю,потому как петь будут уже выпускники от 17 до 35 лет

----------


## тминка

Добрый день дорогие коллеги.

Мне заказали юбилей 30 лет.. в стиле Агент 007 с черно белым дресскодом.. может кто нибудь что то подобное проводил??? Заранее благодарна любым подсказкам!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Мне заказали юбилей 30 лет.. в стиле Агент 007 с черно белым дресскодом.. может кто нибудь что то подобное проводил??? Заранее благодарна любым подсказкам!


Сценария юбилея в стиле Агент 007 у взрослых не встречала, а в детском разделе есть такая тема: 
  007 (АГЕНТСКАЯ ВЕЧЕРИНКА), или "Шпионские страсти"
Посмотрите, может там что-то подходящее найдёте. :Smile3:

----------

AntonAsa (26.11.2018)

----------


## тминка

> Сценария юбилея в стиле Агент 007 у взрослых не встречала, а в детском разделе есть такая тема


Спасибо... я обязательно посмотрю!

----------


## Ольга Устинова

Здравствуйте, уважаемые мастера... я новичок... проштудировала темы,  где-то видела красивые слова за умерших родителей... очень они мне понадобились и не могу найти.. ткните носом, пожалуйста... заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Курица

> где-то видела красивые слова за умерших родителей...


я думаю, ты видела их в Марьиной теме, возможно, эти слова ты ищешь:



> Я всегда заранее спрашиваю у молодоженов - нужен ли поминальный тост. Во-первых, чтобы не перегрузить свадьбу отрицательными эмоциями, а во-вторых, чтобы себя обезопасить от нападок разных тетушек, которые ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО подойдут и начнут выговаривать мне за то, что не помянули кого-то из умерших родителей. Тогда у меня один ответ этим тетушкам: "так захотели молодожены". Слово "усопший" вообще никогда не произношу. 
> 
> Просто обращаясь к молодоженам можно сказать: "Максим, Наташа, я знаю точно - наши родители никуда от нас не уходят. Пройдет совсем немного времени и вы обязательно своему сыну скажете - "ну вылитый дед!". Увидите ли вы это в улыбке своего ребенка, в чертах характера..не знаю...Но вы обязательно это скажете! И тогда поймете - ваши папы всегда рядом...они продолжаются в своих внуках... (И обращаясь к гостям) Уважаемые гости, я прошу вас поднять бокалы за (имена отчества пап). Я прошу вас сделать это стоя и не чокаясь.... Наша добрая, долгая человеческая память им...."

----------

Nikol (05.11.2017)

----------


## Артамон

Всем привет! Народ, может у кого есть сценарий вечеринки в стиле нулевых, не в стиле 90-х, а именно нулевых. На завтра срочно надо!

----------


## ИринаСМ

Добрый день! нужна помощь. нужно развлечь детей с ограниченными возможностями. минут 30-40. детей ОЧЕНЬ много. помещение очень маленькое. просили еще эстафеты (сказали в прошлый с удовольствием играли). тема миньоны.  
я выделила несколько направлений:
 аквагрим (2 сотрудника), 
МК (1 сотрудник открытка рисование и простенькая поделка из салфеток)
1 сотрудник координирует, провожает, смотрит за игровым столом, и еще хочу дать ему коробку переживаний (туда нужно сказать/прошептать свое переживание для деток которые будут бояться и стесняться)
2 играют (места очень мало играть по факту негде): 
1 эстафеты будет банановая олимпиада  кто хочет попробовать свои силы? (забросить банан в кольцо,   бой большими бананами (тут с аниматором миньоном будут биться), можно еще добавить единоборства
2 больше развлекательный с микрофоном и музыкой. тут приветствие по миньонски, кричалка банана, танец я банан, тень, аплодисменты.
в общем и целом программа готова
но есть сомнения .... если есть где нибудь информация направьте меня пожалуйста

----------


## Курица

> тема миньоны.





> если есть где нибудь информация направьте меня пожалуйста


вот тут несколько страниц темы про Миньонов https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138562&page=16 
Гляньте, вдруг что вам покажется нужным?

----------


## ИринаСМ

миньоны не нужны. нужно скорее специальные игры или рекомендации по проведению подобных праздников. сценарий готов

----------


## Свято с Наталкою

[QUOTE=ИринаСМ;5430030]Добрый день! нужна помощь. нужно развлечь детей с ограниченными возможностями. минут 30-40. детей ОЧЕНЬ много. 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128198 вот сюда пройдите

----------

Курица (28.11.2017)

----------


## mimikadina

девочки помогите пожалуйста. срочно нужен сценарий корператива работников сельского хозяйства! будут почти одни мужчины.

----------


## Курица

> нужен сценарий корператива работников сельского хозяйства!


*mimikadina*, думаю, что конкретно для работников сельского хозяйства никто тебе не укажет, где лежит сценарий...
Всё же придется готовить сценарий самой  - отталкиваться от того, что есть на форуме, и создавать, даже если срок поджимает...
Идеи брать отсюда: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141001 
и тут 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=37869 

Проосто внимательно пролистывать и брать моменты на карандаш!
Я по 1 ссылке открыла-и сразу...
Вот, думаю-отлично впишется в вашу тему)




> Тот еще фрукт Автор: Федоров Д.
> Было опубликовано в «Чем развлечь гостей»
> Добавили свои номинации, прошло здорово, можно на протяжении вечера называть номинации и вручать фрукты-овощи
> Часто мы сравниваем своих друзей, коллег и знакомых с различными фруктами и овощами: «чудо гороховое», «крутой перец», «румяный, как яблоко», «кислый, как лимон» и т. д. Так и родилась идея разработать номинации.
> 
> Здравствуй, сочный и озорной, цветущий и родной, в меру пьющий и хорошо поющий, вечно молодой и вечно пьяный от счастья коллектив!
> Вообще, говоря о нашем коллективе, я хочу сравнить его с большим полем, в котором гармонично живут и растут различные культуры, помогая друг другу, обогащая друг друга, создавая здоровый климат. мы вручаем призы в 15 сочных номинациях!
> Капуста. В этом овоще ищут детей, в нем много витамина С, но мы его вручаем за ту «капусту», которая находится в надежных руках нашей бухгалтерии… Огурец. Вручая этот символический овощ, хочется вспомнить, что огурец на 90% состоит из воды. Так и успех нашего коллектива на 90% состоит из отлаженной работы всех программ, а значит работы этого сотрудника. Программиста…. И мы ему желаем буть огурцом-молодцом!
> Помело. Как известно, это плод вечнозеленого дерева. Некоторые из них достигают в диаметре 30 см и имеют массу 10 кг. В Китае на Новый год эти плоды дарят друг другу как символ процветания и благополучия. Сегодня этот подарок мы преподносим... как признание ее веса и авторитета в коллективе, конечно же, как пожелание процветания и благополучия!
> ...

----------

НАТАЛИ - Я (11.01.2018)

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Добрый день коллеги! Прошу вас помогите пожалуйста!!! Каждый год делаю своими руками костюм символа года. В этом году не могу найти мастер класс по изготовлению маски собаки из поролона. Нужны выкройки на взрослого человека, т.к. изготавливаю ростовые костюмы. Ничего не могу найти, может кто нибудь подскажет где можно найти выкройку маски и видео мастер класса. Заранее благодарна всем, кто откликнется.

----------


## Юлия Протасова

Можно в личку или на электронку protasovaulia@yandex.ru

----------


## Lara1966

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане! Восхищаюсь вашими талантами и очень прошу помощи.
Нам необходимо поздравить директора с юбилеем - 45-летием. Вечеринка задумана в итальянском стиле, готовим музыкальные номера. Так как не все сотрудники имеют вокальные данные, мы сочинили частушки на итальянскую тему. В планах - запустить минус песни А. Челентано, когда поиграет куплет - прервать и обьявить что -то наподобие "Челентано не смог приехать чтобы лично поздравить нашу имярек именинницу, поэтому перед Вами выступит квартет (наше название). Помогите, пожалуйста, неординарно и весело  сформулировать эту "подводочку" !!! Заранее благодарна всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Ksuwa2603

Я хотела бы попросить помощи к 8 марта.люди у меня эти видели все только что можно.на каждом празднике я у них

----------


## Курица

> Я хотела бы попросить помощи к 8 марта


Зайди по ссылке: https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137 
Там много темок, объединённых общей темой *"8 марта"*
В них  обсуждаются и предлагаются различные программы : сценарии, батлы, блоки и т.д. для проведения праздника 8 Марта незабываемо и весело.

----------


## Майя-я

Дорогие форумчане, подскажите, где можно найти идеи для театрализованной концертной программы к 1 апреля. Мне нужно подготовить первоапрельскую юморину с включением шуточных песен, сценок, частушек и так далее. Номера концертные есть, но чем всё это интересно связать, не знаю. Не хочется, чтобы это был просто концерт. Помогите, может, кто-то уже подобное что-то делал.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> подскажите, где можно найти идеи для театрализованной концертной программы к 1 апреля. Мне нужно подготовить первоапрельскую юморину с включением шуточных песен, сценок, частушек и так далее. Номера концертные есть, но чем всё это интересно связать, не знаю. Не хочется, чтобы это был просто концерт.


Майя, добро пожаловать на форум! С первым Вас сообщением!

Посмотрите эти темы:
1 апреля - День смеха / День дурака  (в разделе Ведущих)1 апреля (в разделе работников культуры)
Возможно, найдёте, от чего оттолкнуться. Удачи!

----------


## Майя-я

Спасибо Вам. Нашла в разделе ведущих, подходящую случаю программку. Остаётся немного подумать, чтобы подогнать под свои реалии. Ещё раз спасибо за советы.

----------

Курица (28.02.2018)

----------


## Смоляниова2

Добрый вечер. Прошу помощи, заказали юбилей в русском стиле. Даже не представляю с чего начать. Может идею кто подкинет? буду очень благодарна

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Прошу помощи, заказали юбилей в русском стиле. Даже не представляю с чего начать. Может идею кто подкинет?


Наташа, посмотри, кое-что по юбилеям в русском стиле выставляли:
*manja*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4654069*Фея Доброфеева*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4794948*himmelinka*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4447389*Курица*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5324212*Марья*: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5087231
Ещё попробуй обратиться в личку к Наталье *Орбите*, посмотри её сообщение: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5302888

----------

AntonAsa (26.11.2018)

----------


## JULIAJA

Всем доброго дня. Прошерстила весь форум. Есть ли здесь праздники, блоки какие по теме Экология. Ткните , плиз) Буду работать на теплоходе летом. Там экологичекий рейс. Днем будем скворечники делать, деревья сажать...., а вот вечерние программы....Ума не приложу, что проводить в эти дни. День Победы, России  - все с этим ясно. А вот экология.... Хотя бы на мысль наведите. Спасибо.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> А вот экология.... Хотя бы на мысль наведите.


сппавка Экология — наука, изучающая жизнь различных организмов в их естественной среде обитания, или окружающей среде. Окружающая среда — это все живое и неживое вокруг нас. Ваша собственная окружающая среда — это все, что вы видите, и многое из того, чего вы не видите вокруг себя (например, воздух, которым вы дышите). Она в основном неизменна, но ее отдельные детали постоянно изменяются. Ваше тело — в каком-то смысле тоже окружающая среда для многих тысяч крошечных существ — бактерий, помогающих вам усваивать пищу. Ваше тело является для них естественной средой обитания.
1.
Наука, изучающая взаимоотношения человека, животных, растений и микроорганизмов между собой и с окружающей средой.
2.
Окружающая человека среда; условия существования животных и растений в какой-л. местности.

Викторины о животных,растениях и т.д. Безопасная  или натуральная химия.Можно складывать пазлы.Эстафета ..собери быстрее и т.д. Песни есть .очень много о деревьях,цветах и т.д. можно угадайку или допойку.

----------


## Ольгия

> Хотя бы на мысль наведите.


Вот ссылка, хотя она находится в разделе детского сада, почитайте внимательно, там есть нужные мысли и идеи.

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136943#top

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (24.04.2018)

----------


## блаженная291086

Всем привет, зарегистрировалась давно,но второй декрет....Но я снова здесь хочу влиться в Ваш замечательный коллектив. 
В принципе мой первый после долгого перерыва заказ выпускной в 4классе. Кофе, родители дети,все участвуют. Основной персонаж я клоунесса, в течении трёх часов работы ещё два персонажа пиратка и маг. Так то в принципе конкурсы,переходы я осилю , а вот эффектное начало подача себя аудитории ,может что то прям смешное смотрела ролики ничего по душе не пришлось. Может кто подскажет где поискать?или у кого спросить?

----------


## Курица

> а вот эффектное начало подача себя аудитории ,может что то прям смешное смотрела ролики ничего по душе не пришлось. Может кто подскажет где поискать?или у кого спросить?


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126844 
вот ссылка на темку ВЫПУСКНОЙ в 4 классе

----------

блаженная291086 (07.05.2018)

----------


## блаженная291086

> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126844 
> вот ссылка на темку ВЫПУСКНОЙ в 4 классе


Спасибр,уже нашла темки начала читать. Утром проснулась пришла идея.для отличного начала :Yahoo:

----------


## Курица

> Спасибр,уже нашла темки начала читать. Утром проснулась пришла идея.для отличного начала


ну и замечательно!!
А ещё-у нас есть дуэт ЛИГА: Игорь и Галя, они придумывают, а Герман и Света записывают заМУРчательные клипы на песни -переделки, в том числе-на выпускной.
Можешь глянуть и пововетовать родителям, это тут:https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138448

----------


## гуля 37

Здравствуйте.нужна помощь,провожу выпускной взрослых офицеров, 2 года учились в академии.
Но не знаю даже что провести, посоветуйте пожалуйста

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Здравствуйте.нужна помощь,провожу выпускной взрослых офицеров, 2 года учились в академии.
> Но не знаю даже что провести, посоветуйте пожалуйста


Здравствуйте, Гуля. Посмотрите эту тему:
Выпуски и вечера встречи в военно-учебных заведениях.

А также можете воспользоваться выпускными материалами авторов Бутика:
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=472

Удачи!

----------


## Гваделупа

Народ всем добрый день! Срочная помощь - это отлично! Прошу помощи. У меня заказ на юбилей. Компания собирается шубутная, веселая и активная, сидеть и пускать слюни по поводу торжественности момента не для них, им надо сразу с места и в карьер. И чтоб веселья и хохота было до икоты. Помогите составить программу на 5 часов.

----------


## Ольга Бирюсинка

Дорогие форумчане! Приветсвую вас всех на страницах форума. Форум очень люблю. Часами и ночами читаю.Не раз пользовалась вашими наработками и идеями. Сегодня вот с утра встала и в мою голову пришли новые мысли по поводу проведения юбилея. Хочу сделать встречу: " реку жизни" юбилярши под мелодию песни берега Малинина. Гостей мало. В основном будут подруги муж и семейная пара от родных. Берег детства-школьные подруги. Берег юности- подруги по учебе и работе. Берег семейный. итд. Юбилярша проходит по правому берегу, гости встечают ее дарят цветы     пожелания.Она переходит по мостику на другой берег тоже проходит и возвращается на исходное место где ее ждет муж. И потом ведущая говорит слова о том, что чтобы не случилось в жизни  юбилярши самым  главным в ее жизни будет надежный и любимый мужчина.Далее с мужем они приглашают гостей к столу. И еще за столом очень хочется подарить календарный листок. А на велком зоне я придумала сделать табель отдела кадров. В нем гости заранее пишут имя.фамилию. должность: подруга,родственник, муж... Далее дата  своего дня рождения и сотовый телефон, и.т.д. Этот табель приклеим на обратную сторону календаря и подарим. Все ,конечно, же еще сырое.У юбилярши не будет ни детей ни внуков на юбилее. Она недавно в Бурятии похоронила первого мужа. И дети не приедут, потому что траур. Но жизнь продолжается . Она живет в Тайшете,у нее своя жизнь и ей хочется праздника в свой юбилей. Поэтому прошу посоветуйте, подскажите  и покритикуйте, если что не так. Чтобы было вкусно и интересно. С уважением и любовью к вам. Ольга.

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Дорогие форумчане. Прошу вашей помощи. Хочется как- то необычно поздравить мужа с юбилеем. Буду вам очень благодарна.

----------


## Гваделупа

> Дорогие форумчане. Прошу вашей помощи. Хочется как- то необычно поздравить мужа с юбилеем. Буду вам очень благодарна.


Оля, вы своего супруга хотите поздравить? И где, дома или в кафе?

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Да, мужа. В кафе. Но ничего не могу придумать, хоть плачь.

----------


## gagara

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи в сборе материала для юбилея детского сада. Торжественная часть с речами и наградами проводится в ДК, а вот сам банкет в ромашковом стиле и зеленом цвете. Может игры какие, конкурсы....Всего неделя осталась

----------


## Алина Чех

Помогите пожалуйста! Есть идея "манока" для гостей корпоратива: музыкальные нарезки. Например звучит песня-нарезка "хей детка, я теперь брюнетка" - выходит (или выводит помощник ) присутствующую брюнетку, звучит "а ты такой мужчина с бородой" - выходит соответственно мужчина с бородой. И так далее... Помогите пожалуйста с нарезками подходящими!  :No2:

----------


## Ольгия

> банкет в ромашковом стиле и зеленом цвете. Может игры какие, конкурсы


На ромашке можно сделать гадания, предсказания, пожелания, фанты, лотерею с призами. "Угадай мелодию" - песни про ромашки. Перестроение на слово РОМАШКА; викторина или ВЕРЮ-НЕ ВЕРЮ;перетанцовка бело-жёлто-зелёная.
Перестраивалка http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7336321
Викторина http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7336322  или https://kupidonia.ru/viktoriny/viktorina-romashka
Цветок с сотней пожеланий http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7336325
Бело-зелёная перетанцовка от Лены Видьмановой http://fayloobmennik.cloud/7336326

----------

gagara (19.12.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

"Угадай мелодию" - песни про ромашки
1.1 вопрос.mp3
1.2 Ромашки спрятались.mp3
2.1 вопрос.mp3
2.2 Земфира- Привет ромашки.mp3
3.1 вопрос.mp3
3.2 Чили- На ромашковом поле.mp3

----------

gagara (19.12.2018), vetochca (01.12.2018)

----------


## Ольгия

продолжение
4.1 вопрос.mp3
4.2 Кадышева -Ты скажи ромашка.mp3
5.1.1 вопрос вар 1.mp3
5.1.2 вопрос вар 2.mp3
5.2 Гляжу в озёра синие.mp3

----------

gagara (19.12.2018)

----------


## Людонька и Коленька

Добрый день,дорогие форумчане! Не знаю  в ту ли тему написала,но нужна Ваша помощь-консультация, совет))) Предложили провести Новогодний корпаратив учителя школы, компания почти женская! Я в недоумении и не могу сообразить как их веселить! конкурсы все всегда провожу парные... Как построить программу))))

----------


## светик семицветик

Всем ,  доброго вечера! 
Нужна помощь  в  виде  совета   и волшебного пенделя. Предстоит  вести  новогодние корпоративы в ресторане, однако посетители его персоны VIP. Тратиться на приглашенных артистов администрация не хочет , т.е.  буду я   и только я  , ну и ди джей. Посоветуйте как построить программу с подобной клиентурой. Я прекрасно понимаю ,  что  они уж точно не будут напяливать на себя костюмы,  максимум атрибут праздничный. Может ,  еще кто  что  подскажет с высоты  своего опыта....  
А пендель нужен  в направлении ссылки на форуме , где  можно найти манки, которые и даже  неподъемных гостей поднимут участвовать  в  конкурсах.

----------


## Гваделупа

> Всем ,  доброго вечера! 
> Нужна помощь  в  виде  совета   и волшебного пенделя. Предстоит  вести  новогодние корпоративы в ресторане, однако посетители его персоны VIP. Тратиться на приглашенных артистов администрация не хочет , т.е.  буду я   и только я  , ну и ди джей. Посоветуйте как построить программу с подобной клиентурой. Я прекрасно понимаю ,  что  они уж точно не будут напяливать на себя костюмы,  максимум атрибут праздничный. Может ,  еще кто  что  подскажет с высоты  своего опыта....  
> А пендель нужен  в направлении ссылки на форуме , где  можно найти манки, которые и даже  неподъемных гостей поднимут участвовать  в  конкурсах.


А на какое количество гостей вы готовите программу? Если компания не повторка, то вариантов масса, застолки в начале, пока они не приняли по чуть-чуть и не расслабились. О манках. Я использую загадки, если мужчины, то доверительно-просительно "Можно попросить вас о помощи", игра "Доскажи словечко" (кто ответил тот и выходит). Вариантов масса.

----------


## Гваделупа

> Добрый день,дорогие форумчане! Не знаю  в ту ли тему написала,но нужна Ваша помощь-консультация, совет))) Предложили провести Новогодний корпаратив учителя школы, компания почти женская! Я в недоумении и не могу сообразить как их веселить! конкурсы все всегда провожу парные... Как построить программу))))


Ну, если они еще не видели ваши конкурсы, а конкурсы забойные и идут на ура, попробуйте поменять подводки. Ну, что можно предложить,у меня женская компания очень активно участвовала в "Дурацкой эстафете", "Допой песню", конкурс скороговорок, "Золотая рыбка".

----------

Людонька и Коленька (14.12.2018)

----------


## Галак76

> Помню как-то давно, делали КВН, там были вот такие частушки, исполняемые на мотив песни "Валенки":
> Ничего на свете нет, 
> Лучше этой песни.
> 
> А последний наш припев, 
> Мы поем все вместе....
> 
> Вместе с залом -  Валенки – валенки, не подшиты – стареньки... 
> 
> Какие-то там еще вроде были четверостишия, но за давностью лет уже не помню)))


Здорово! Ни разу не встречала! Можно даже для юбилея к "подарочку" обыграть. Спасибо!

----------


## Акулина

Добрый день!  Помогите. Вся  в утренниках, а мне ещё задание дали сотворить торжественное новогоднее собрание для коллектива( всего около 100 чел, будет может 50 от силы) 
 Корпоратив - вечером, а собрание до обеда. Помогите, что уместно будет на подобном мероприятии? Какие-нибудь конкурсы включать? уместно ли проводить старейшего работника на заслуженный отдых? Может у кого-то в закормах подобное мероприятие   есть?

----------


## Галак76

Доброй ночи, всем! Только что с ЮБИЛЕЯ. Пока здесь знакомилась с темками, увидела странички инструкторов по физической культуре не помню где, но похожу и найду. Хотела спросить Вас, кто здесь АСЫ: эстафеты могу найти только там или где-то можно ещё в коком-то разделе? Предстоят муниципальные соревнования "Папа,мама, я - спортивная семья" среди ДОУ района. Ежегодно составляю и провожу эти соревнования с дошкольниками и их родителями - уже всё брала, хочется чего-то новенького.. Подскажите, пожалуйста где могу посмотреть. Администрация хочет "зрелище", а я уже не знаю что ещё можно провести (со спортивным оборудованием на зимнюю тематику) Свои наработки, что я готовила и проводила выложу чуть позже - очень большой завал, да и сама не справлюсь, нужна будет помощь сына... Почему провожу я? Детскими праздниками не занимаемся, то есть по ним не работаем. Я работаю инструктором по физо в детском саду, да ещё и руководитель методического объединения физкультурников ДОУ района (сели верхом, везу).... Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## АляStart

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста где можно почерпнуть информацию о тематической вечеринке, а именно Чикаго Пати 30-х либо Ганстерську вечеринку

----------


## Варшава

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста где можно почерпнуть информацию о тематической вечеринке, а именно Чикаго Пати 30-х либо *Ганстерську вечеринк*у


http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthre...FF%20%E2%E5%F7
Пост № 94, 95, 96,97.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста где можно почерпнуть информацию о тематической вечеринке, а именно Чикаго Пати 30-х либо Ганстерську вечеринку


У Елены Мартыновой: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137509
А также в теме:  Атрибуты для ганстерской вечеринки

----------

